# Tod von Malygos



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

HI

An die Leute die Malygos schonmal gelegt haben oder den Bosskampf kennen.... Am Ende des Kampfes stirbt Malygos was mich persönlich extrem störrt. Malygos ist nicht nur ein der schillerndsten Figuren Azeroths er ist auch der Aspekt der Magie und somit gegen Mages, WLs, Schamys, DMG Palas (?), DKs (?) und Boomkins immun, doch nichts desto trotz holzen eben mal 25 Mann (oder 10 Mann) Malygos um.... Ist Malygos geschwächt oder sowas? Oder sind Blizz einfach die Ideen ausgegangen und jetzt lassen sie einen nach dem anderen umnieten?


----------



## Chínín (17. Februar 2009)

ja, wen sillen die denn sonst als Boss rauswerfen? Kaninchen? wuhahaha Kaninchen....

Die haben nix anderes übrig, weil ca. 80% der Spieler eher das interessiert was sie ihrem virtuellen Charakter geben können

edit: Tippfehler entfernt


----------



## SixNight (17. Februar 2009)

ich denke den sind die ideen ausgegangen ... find malygos kam zu früh und war auch viel zu low ...


----------



## Hairman (17. Februar 2009)

Im Prinzip ist der Aspekt der Magie ja nichts anderes als der Wächter. Malygos ist NICHT die Magie selber, sondern nur ein dicker großer Blaudrache der über die Magie wacht. Ok er ist mächtig. Aber sterblich (offensichtlich). Nozdormu, der Aspekt der Zeit, weiß exakt den Zeitpunkt und die Art seines Todes. Und wie sollte er sterben wenn nicht durch uns (irgendwann in ferner ferner Zukunft ^^)? Wird dann die Zeit aufhören? Mitnichten. Wird es ein cooler Encounter in der die Zeit eine große Rolle spielt? Indeed!

Nicht vergessen: Malygos wurde nicht von 25 beliebigen Randoms niedergestreckt. Malygos wurde von den Helden getötet, die damals den alten Gott C'thun getötet haben, die sich sowohl Ragnaros als auch dem schwarzen Drachenschwarm entgegengestellt, und erfolgreich die Geißel aus Lordaeron vertrieben haben. Uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleiner netter Blog über Aspekte (ich lieebe Ask a lore nerd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) :
http://www.wowinsider.com/2008/12/29/ask-a...-about-dragons/

Ganz nebenbei wurde Malygos ja nicht von uns getötet, sondern vom roten Drachenschwarm im Nexuskrieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> ja, wen sillen die denn sonst als Boss rauswerfen? Kaninchen? wuhahaha Kaninchen....
> 
> Die haben nix anderes übrig, weil ca. 80% der Spieler eher das interessiert was sie ihrem virtuellen Charakter geben können
> 
> edit: Tippfehler entfernt


Ich gehöre eben halt zu den 20% die jene Geschichte so lieben in dem noch von Göttern und Heldenmut die Rede ist, und Malygos IST immun gegen Magie laut der Geschichte, das wäre wie wenn Arthas plötzlich nicht mehr Herr der Geisel wäre, wenn Alekstrasza nichtmehr die Herrin des Lebens wäre! Ich meine das sie ihn als Boss bringen find ich supi, aber ich würds halt besser finden wenns enden würde aka"Aaaaaah ich niederen sterblichen Wesen zwingt mich in die Flucht ich werde mich rächen MAUAHAHAHAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH" er fliegt davon, Alekstrasza belohnt uns weil wir so IMB0000R waren gibt uns Epix und alle sind happy:<

Zu dem netten Hunter über mir

Ja Cthun haben wir zu 40. geschafft, er war jedoch allerdings  geschwächt und nur das Auge/der Kopf (Was immer da sonst noch ist cO) waren da, genauso wie Ragnaros, er war noch erschöpft da er erst grade von Majordomus beschworen wurde.... Und Kil jaeden selber war auch noch nicht komplett beschworen, ich hab mich bei Illidan schon aufgeregt, Kaelthas und Vashj o.k. die sind stark aber nicht so stark aber den Herr der Magie zu killen ist für mich zuviel:/


----------



## Cooko (17. Februar 2009)

jo , also ich finde die idee maly und arthas ma mit 10 leuten umzuhaun KRANK ......
das is doch sowas von....scheisse^^
40 mann MÜSSE ran xD....
naja , aus spielmechanischne ründen doch eher 25 , da 40 viel zu viele sind


----------



## Chínín (17. Februar 2009)

Arthas hat schon bevor er Lich king wurde Stratholme fast alleine ausgemerzt, das müssten doch rein theoretisch, was weiß ich, 2-3 raids sein? (40 x 3 = 120)

edit: wieder fehler editiert, irgendwie springt das immer zurück und dann schreib ich mitten im vorherigen satz weiter -,- Habe ein neuen Laptop , hat da wer ne Lösung?


----------



## Brandywein (17. Februar 2009)

Tja und genau genommen haut ihn der Raid nicht nur durch EIGENEN Damage um sondern letztlich mit Hilfe der Drachen auf denen sie reiten.
Des weiteren erhalten sie in der vorletzten Sequenz einen abartigen schadensbuff durch die gesammelten Funken, ohne den schon mal gar nichts
gehen würde. 5 Min Malygos damit kein Problem.

Und dass ein Drache gegen seine eigene Art immun sein soll käme mir dann auch spanisch vor ^^


----------



## Hairman (17. Februar 2009)

Toll, Arthas hat 3 Raids gefüllt mit kranken, verschüchterten und wehrlosen Zivilisten ausgerottet.
Warum genau sollten dann nicht 25 Helden genug sein um ihn zur Vernunft zu bringen?
(Nein ich schreibe nicht Arthas killen. Mit Absicht.)


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

Brandywein schrieb:


> Tja und genau genommen haut ihn der Raid nicht nur durch EIGENEN Damage um sondern letztlich mit Hilfe der Drachen auf denen sie reiten.
> 
> Und dass ein Drache gegen seine eigene Art immun sein soll käme mir dann auch spanisch vor ^^


Theorethisch sollte man Malygos bis zu 50% gar nicht mit Caster Klassen machen können

Und an den Orc DK da oben, spiel Hello Kitty online von mir aus aber wenn du nix sinnvolles zum Beitrag zu sagen hast ausser "Mimimimimi ich will nur MASS LILA Rest juckt mich nicht" Geh mit deinen Lila Bauklötzen spielen danke

Und zum Thema mit Helden

Ja klar wir sind kein popliger (AFK Nase poppeln) Grunzer oder Gefreiter James aber wir sind HELDEN und nicht SUPERHELDEN und bla Server nur weil Malygos davon fliegt und nicht stirbt sollen jetzt die Server noch mehr laggen?cO


----------



## Robbo (17. Februar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Arthas hat schon bevor er Lich king wurde Stratholme fast alleine ausgemerzt, das müssten doch rein theoretisch, was weiß ich, 2-3 raids sein? (40 x 3 = 120)
> 
> edit: wieder fehler editiert, irgendwie springt das immer zurück und dann schreib ich mitten im vorherigen satz weiter -,- Habe ein neuen Laptop , hat da wer ne Lösung?



Wow es ist auch sicherlich total schwer ein ganzes Dorf von wehrlosen Dorfbewohnern Abzuschlachten? Die Dorfbewohner hatten nicht einmal Waffen!


----------



## Ragaron (17. Februar 2009)

mal so ne frage nebenbei
ich habe alle buecher gelesen
und hab in keinem gefunden das malygos magieimun ist
wo nehmt ihr das alle immer her
haet gernen nen beweis aus der lore

zu dem ok die drahcen sind stark aber nicht so stark
khadgar war auch drauf und dran neltharion zu killen und er ist nur ein magier der medivhs schueler war
das gleiche gilt fuer die wildhammerzwerge die was weis ich wie viele drachen gekillt haben


----------



## Hairman (17. Februar 2009)

Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf das Malygos Magieimmun ist.


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

Ragaron schrieb:


> mal so ne frage nebenbei
> ich habe alle buecher gelesen
> und hab in keinem gefunden das malygos magieimun ist
> wo nehmt ihr das alle immer her
> ...


Malygos ist der ASPEKT und HERR der Magie, schonmal versucht Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Wildhammerzwerger (das waren doch die Orks cO) haben NORMALE Drachen abgeschlachtet so wie du normale low lvl Mobs abschlachtest und nicht einen von 5 Aspekten....


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2009)

WoW = Tot der Warcraft Lore.

Da wird alles verheizt, was Geld abwirft.


----------



## Semetor (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> HI
> 
> An die Leute die Malygos schonmal gelegt haben oder den Bosskampf kennen.... Am Ende des Kampfes stirbt Malygos was mich persönlich extrem störrt. Malygos ist nicht nur ein der schillerndsten Figuren Azeroths er ist auch der Aspekt der Magie und somit gegen Mages, WLs, Schamys, DMG Palas (?), DKs (?) und Boomkins immun, doch nichts desto trotz holzen eben mal 25 Mann (oder 10 Mann) Malygos um.... Ist Malygos geschwächt oder sowas? Oder sind Blizz einfach die Ideen ausgegangen und jetzt lassen sie einen nach dem anderen umnieten?



Hmm was willste dann machen? Am besten sollte kein Boss mehr sterben oder wie -.-


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> Hmm was willste dann machen? Am besten sollte kein Boss mehr sterben oder wie -.-


Vashji, Kel, Kaelthas, Prince, Gruul, und all die restlichen Bosse die nicht wirklich was sind sollen von mir aus draufgehen aber doch nicht solche mächtige, schillernde Wesen.... Am Schluss nietest du mit 10 Leuten mal Sargeras um.... Und wenn sie halt schon implementiert sind dann sollen sie nicht sterben sondern fliehen oder so, ich persönlich hätte bei Malygos ein Event interessant gefunden in dem er wieder "Geistig normal" wird, damit wär die ganze Story fortgeführt.... Oder das man z.B. gegen den Wahnsinn in Malygos in Form eines Demons kämpft....


----------



## Ragaron (17. Februar 2009)

wenn du jetzt von ragnaros redest liegst du falsch
der war ein fuerst und wurde von den titanen verbannt der ist staerker als die drahcne


----------



## Tharion der Taure (17. Februar 2009)

Eben, Malygos ist zwar der "Hüter" der Magie Azeroths, aber sicher kein Gott, und sogar die kann man töten ;-)
Ich find die Story um Malygos zudem auch wirklich gut gemacht und im Spiel untergebracht (siehe Nexus Instanzen, sowie weitere Quests zB in der Drachenöde), planlos kommt mir das auf keinen Fall vor. Es ist ja zudem ein gutes Epos, wen willst du denn bitte töten und etwas erreichen, Bauer Jansen, weil er die Radieschen seines Nachbarn ausgerupft hat?


----------



## Tharion der Taure (17. Februar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> WoW = Tot der Warcraft Lore.
> 
> Da wird alles verheizt, was Geld abwirft.


Na wenn das keine fundierte, auf den Warcraft Spielen und -Büchern aufgebaute Meinung ist, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

Tharion schrieb:


> Eben, Malygos ist zwar der "Hüter" der Magie Azeroths, aber sicher kein Gott, und sogar die kann man töten ;-)
> Ich find die Story um Malygos zudem auch wirklich gut gemacht und im Spiel untergebracht (siehe Nexus Instanzen, sowie weitere Quests zB in der Drachenöde), planlos kommt mir das auf keinen Fall vor. Es ist ja zudem ein gutes Epos, wen willst du denn bitte töten und etwas erreichen, Bauer Jansen, weil er die Radieschen seines Nachbarn ausgerupft hat?


WTF DER HAT MEINE RADIESCHEN AUSGEZOGEN DEN NIET ICH UM MAN

so fertig lustig^^

Ragnaros war geschwächt von der Verbannung und von der Beschwörung

Ich find den Bossfight von Maly super gut gemacht aber es ist halt Malygos und nein der ist kein Gott.... Ich find die neuen Quests wie die in der Drachenöde echt geil aber mich stört wie schon 100 mal gesagt einzig und alleine die Tatsache das 10/25 Leu....Helden ihn eben mal umnieten er aber in seiner Wut alles Putt geschlagen hat


----------



## M3g4s (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> ...Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist es eine gängige Methode manche Brände zu löschen indem man durch eine Explosion (Feuer) der Luft den Sauerstoff entzieht sodass das Feuer nicht weiterbrennen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

M3g4s schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht irre ist es eine gängige methode machen brände zu löschen dass man durch eine explosion (Feuer) der luft den sauerstoff entzieht sodass das feuer nicht weiterbrennen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war eine bildliche Darstellung keine Analyse eines chemischen Vorgangs aber danke fürs Offtopic ich merks mir wenn meine Bettdecke feuer fängt, werf ich eben mal ne Granate rein....


----------



## Ragmo (17. Februar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen: Malygos wurde nicht von 25 beliebigen Randoms niedergestreckt. Malygos wurde von den Helden getötet, die damals den alten Gott C'thun getötet haben, die sich sowohl Ragnaros als auch dem schwarzen Drachenschwarm entgegengestellt, und erfolgreich die Geißel aus Lordaeron vertrieben haben. Uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur leider sind inzwischen vielen spieler namen wie C'thun, ragi oder nef ein fremdwort   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was sich heute alles "held" nennen dar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja


----------



## Dimiteri (17. Februar 2009)

alle die sich beschweren das malygos stirbt  sind selber schuld
ihr wollt irgendwelche personen die man von der geschichte her kennt?
dann kommen welche und ihr sagt die sind eignetlich viel zu stark und es scheiße das man gegen die kämpft
tja lebt damit oder hört auf zu spielen

mfg DImiteri


----------



## luXz (17. Februar 2009)

Ich denke eher, dass die das Spiel somit interessanter für Spieler wird, die sich in der WoW-Geschichte sehr wenig auskennen. Weil es für die interessanter ist jemanden zu legen von dem sie  doch schonmal was gehört haben.

Blizzard will einfach nur eine größere Zielgruppe anpsrechen glaub ich.


----------



## abe15 (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> HI
> 
> An die Leute die Malygos schonmal gelegt haben oder den Bosskampf kennen.... Am Ende des Kampfes stirbt Malygos was mich persönlich extrem störrt. Malygos ist nicht nur ein der schillerndsten Figuren Azeroths er ist auch der Aspekt der Magie und somit gegen Mages, WLs, Schamys, DMG Palas (?), DKs (?) und Boomkins immun, doch nichts desto trotz holzen eben mal 25 Mann (oder 10 Mann) Malygos um.... Ist Malygos geschwächt oder sowas? Oder sind Blizz einfach die Ideen ausgegangen und jetzt lassen sie einen nach dem anderen umnieten?



Also offensichtilich hast du den Kampf noch nicht gesehen, denn sonst wüsstest du das man nur bis 60% seines Lebens selbst mit ihm Kämpft. Danach kommt eine Addphase und dann stürtzt man von der Plattform und muss die letzten 60% mit Alextrazha und dem roten Drachenschwarm schaffen. Man steuert den Drachen zwar, Storytechnisch ist man aber nur "Beobachter", während die Drachen Malygos bekämpfen!!


----------



## Hairman (17. Februar 2009)

Ich gebe zu, es ist befremdlich einen Aspekt zu töten.
Aber wie gesagt, bei C'thun gab es weit weniger Threads und das war immerhin einer der alten Götter (und mitnichten geschwächt).
demnächst stehen Titanen und wieder ein alter Gott auf dem Plan, es wird halt immer größer, epischer und mächtiger.
Wir (pardon, unsere Chars) sind immerhin aus dem Alter raus wo man 8 Wolfsfelle sammelt um sich seinen Unterhalt zu verdienen.

In dem Link von mir (ganz vorn ^^) gibts übrigens eine nette Schlussfolgerung zu Malygos' Tod:


> Maybe the Aspects are just starting to outlive their usefulness. Maybe mortals have reached the point where they can fight for themselves and don't need massive dragon overseers controlling their actions. Who knows? If we can kill Malygos, we're probably capable of watching over magic on our own.
> 
> Or maybe we're not, and the next expansion is the downfall of Azeroth. Who knows!


Soll heißen, Malygos ist ja nur feindlich, weil in ganz Azeroth rücksichtslos mit Magie umhergeworfen wird und er Angst hat, die Brennende Legion könnte deswegen wieder mal auf den Plan gerufen werden (Ok, und weil er ein wenig geistesgestört ist). Sollte Malygos nun Recht haben, steht Blizzard ein wunderschönes Hintertürchen offen, um Sargeras anrücken zu lassen mit einem der kommenden Addons.


----------



## Tharion der Taure (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> WTF DER HAT MEINE RADIESCHEN AUSGEZOGEN DEN NIET ICH UM MAN
> 
> so fertig lustig^^
> 
> ...



Arg, das hab ich dann leider verpennt, kommt aus deinem ersten Beitrag aber auch nicht so ganz klar raus. Verstehe was du meinst, 40, oder wenigstens 30 Mann Raids wären schon ganz nett, aber tja, das mit kleineren Gruppen ist eben das neue Konzept von Blizzard, was soll man da schon machen.


----------



## Ingerim (17. Februar 2009)

Alter schwede an den Thread Opener es steht nirgendwo im Lore das Malygos Immun gegen Magie ist und auch wenn er der Aspekt der Magie ist die Aspekten sind ja nich mehr oder weniger Wächter von dne 5 Elementen und das wars die zwar natührlich sehr mächtig sind.

Und wenn du ein problemhast das Malygos innem Raiddraufgeht dann Raide ihn einfach nicht.

Naja ich geh jetz wieder mal Malygos klatschen.

Ps.: Und ja ich habe auch ALLE Warcraft Bücher gelesen und und wasses so dazu gibt.


----------



## abe15 (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich gehöre eben halt zu den 20% die jene Geschichte so lieben in dem noch von Göttern und Heldenmut die Rede ist, und Malygos IST immun gegen Magie laut der Geschichte, das wäre wie wenn Arthas plötzlich nicht mehr Herr der Geisel wäre,



Ich denke mal wenn Arthas Herr der Geisel wäre würde er Lösegeld fordern, und nicht mit Nekropolen Azeroth angreifen.
Da er aber Herr der Geißel ist muss er halt genatzt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KodiakderBär (17. Februar 2009)

ich geh naja bisl zwigespalten dran einerseits find ich es spannend auf gegner wie malygos zutreffen und gegensie zukämpfen
aber auch schad wenn man solche"geschichtliche" giganten aufs sterbe bett schickt
man kann sich auch über den schwirigkeitsgrad streiten(ich find ihn viel zu leicht) aber man möchte von einem spiel unterhalten werden un das wird man wirklich fantastich. blizz hat wirklich fantastische storylines geschrieben und man erwartet einfach von tollen story lines das siemitm dicken knall enden mal isses wie beim zusammenführen der drei bronzbart brüder in sturmgipfel mal  mit dem kampf und dem tot des magiewirkers(malygos) oder wie das abzusehende ende von arthas was jetz bereits in einer spannenden storyline anbahnd zb wo man zusammen mit Tirion Fordring zusammen sich in diese untoten kapelle einschleicht und arthas herz zerstört

zusammen fassend bin ich der meinung wir bewegen uns immer weiter die leiter mit mächtigen gegnern rauf und wenn blizz es weiterhin so spannend macht bin ich glücklich:-)


----------



## vacuum81 (17. Februar 2009)

Blizzard hat doch mal gesagt, dass die Ereignisse von WOW nicht unbedingt komplet ins Warcraftuniversum übernommen werden. 
Es kann ja später so definiert werden, dass der Kampf stattgefunden hat aber er nicht besiegt wurde.

Quelle hab ich nicht mehr dazu


----------



## Padawurminator (17. Februar 2009)

Zu "Wir sind doch keine popligen Grunzer". Gegen 25 Grunzer sieht Illidan in WC 3 aber ziemlichst alt aus oder um nen Tauren zu töten brauch selbst Archimonde 2-3 Schläge. Von daher find auch insgesamt das Verhälltnis von Charakteren zu den Bossen garnicht so daneben. Im Grunde waren doch Illidan, Kaelthas oder Vash auch "nur" Helden und nicht mehr. Und die Bosse, die eigentlich zu stark sein müssten(Kil`Jaeden , C`Thun), waren ja auch noch geschwächt, von daher passt das schon durchaus.


----------



## Sarex (17. Februar 2009)

ja ist schon hart undso aber wenn ihr alle ehrlich seid, müsst ich euch eingestehen, dass die power rangers auch niemals über rita repsula gewinnen hätten dürfen, ich mein klar, jason scott und billy cranson waren schon ein verdammt gutes team und die farbe rot und blau hatten sich hervorragen ergänzt, aber irgendwann muss der grösste bösewicht auchmal fallen und da haben die power rangers klar dominiert


also ich diesen unerwarteten kampf nicht erwartet (höhö wortspiel)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. Februar 2009)

vacuum81 schrieb:


> Blizzard hat doch mal gesagt, dass die Ereignisse von WOW nicht unbedingt komplet ins Warcraftuniversum übernommen werden.
> Es kann ja später so definiert werden, dass der Kampf stattgefunden hat aber er nicht besiegt wurde.
> 
> Quelle hab ich nicht mehr dazu



so etwas hatte ich damals aber auch gelesen. abef fragt mich nicht wo... geistert bestimmt noch irgendwo in den tiefen des i-nets rum.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (17. Februar 2009)

Es wurde zwar schonmal in anderen Threads geschrieben aber seis drum... ihr solltetn icht vergessen das wir (bzw. die Spieler die in die Highinstanzen gehen) keine Wald und Wiesen Grunzer oder Soladen sind sondern Helden... und was passiert wenn man 10/25 Helden auf einen dicken Boss loslässt? Ich persöhnlich finde eher die Raidinstanzen unlogisch... wenn ich mir so ansehe wieviele Spieler auf einen Boss draufkloppen muss einem doch auch auffallen ``he wie machen die dat ohne sich ständig gegenseitig auf die Finger zu ömmeln``


----------



## Yarom (17. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß offen gestanden nicht, warum das Töten von geschichtsrelevanten Personen immer als so falsch angesehen wird. Als Mannoroth Grom Hellscream getötet hat, gab es auch nicht so viele Whinethreads! Und unabhängig davon müsste man sich dann ja auch beschweren, dass in der Menschenkampagne von WC3 25 Grunzer LOCKER ausreichen, um Arthas auf maximalem Level zu töten. Und wie ja bereits erwähnt, von Warcraft 3 aus gesehen sind wir alle keine Grunzer und Soldaten, sondern Helden, wie Uther oder Thrall. 

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum diese "großen Persönlichkeiten" immer als so mächtig angesehen werden. Dass Malygos ein Aspekt ist, schön und gut, aber warum sollten dann nicht 25 Helden ihn töten können? Außerdem wer beschwert sich denn bitte über die ANZAHL der Spieler, die man braucht? oO
Eigentlich müssten das 1-5 Leute machen, wie sähe das denn aus, wenn in Herr der Ringe die 25 Gefährten losziehen würden??

Außerdem töten die Spieler niemals Malygos, er spielt ein wenig mit ihnen und als sie ihn zu sehr nerven lässt er einfach die Plattform zerplatzen und sie fallen alle ihrem Verderben entgegen. Dabei haben die Spieler nur großes Glück, dass Alextrasza (Persönlich!) mit ihrer Elite anrückt.


----------



## wlfbck (17. Februar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist der Aspekt der Magie ja nichts anderes als der Wächter. Malygos ist NICHT die Magie selber, sondern nur ein dicker großer Blaudrache der über die Magie wacht. Ok er ist mächtig. Aber sterblich (offensichtlich). Nozdormu, der Aspekt der Zeit, weiß exakt den Zeitpunkt und die Art seines Todes. Und wie sollte er sterben wenn nicht durch uns (irgendwann in ferner ferner Zukunft ^^)? Wird dann die Zeit aufhören? Mitnichten. Wird es ein cooler Encounter in der die Zeit eine große Rolle spielt? Indeed!
> 
> Nicht vergessen: Malygos wurde nicht von 25 beliebigen Randoms niedergestreckt. Malygos wurde von den Helden getötet, die damals den alten Gott C'thun getötet haben, die sich sowohl Ragnaros als auch dem schwarzen Drachenschwarm entgegengestellt, und erfolgreich die Geißel aus Lordaeron vertrieben haben. Uns
> 
> ...



einzig wahrer comment bis jetzt...


----------



## Destross (17. Februar 2009)

Finde es auch ein bisschen Schade das Malygos einfach von 25/10 Mann umgehauen wird aber viele wolten ja auch das man ihn töten kann.

Eigentlich sehr Schade das er so verheizt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vilanoil-Taerar (17. Februar 2009)

Jetzt habt doch mal ein bisschen Fantasie!Ich mein was waren denn die Kämpfer die Am heilgem Berg Hyial gekämpft haben?
Ihr müsst euch als der Charakter den ihr spielt sehen nicht als Immobilienmakler mit 4 Kindern!Und wenn ihr ma auf RP-Server geht dann werdet ihr merken das nicht alle die Zeit der alten 40 Und Zul Gurub raid zeiten vergessen haben!!!!!Also seit nicht immer so pessimistisch von wegen Blizz macht WoW nur kaputt...Ich fand die alten Zeiten ja auch besser als BC aber Wotlk ist ja wohlmindestens genauso Storryhaltig wie früher!Das lässt sich nicht nur in den Bosskämpfen sehen sondern auch in den Questreihen.Habt ihr alle schon Drachenöde und Eiskrone gequestet?Also früher ist man nie so tief und nah an die WC Geschichte gegangen wie früher!Außerdem hat wer das auch immer geschrieben hat recht die ASpekte sind nur Wächter nicht das Element selbst!Sie beherrschen die Mächte des Elements aber naja ein Ritter beherrschte auch das Schwert ist aber zu 90%dadurch gestorben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Also offensichtilich hast du den Kampf noch nicht gesehen, denn sonst wüsstest du das man nur bis 60% seines Lebens selbst mit ihm Kämpft. Danach kommt eine Addphase und dann stürtzt man von der Plattform und muss die letzten 60% mit Alextrazha und dem roten Drachenschwarm schaffen. Man steuert den Drachen zwar, Storytechnisch ist man aber nur "Beobachter", während die Drachen Malygos bekämpfen!!


Ich hab sämtlichen Content auf Farmstatus

1. es sind 50% also wie gesagt nur leute die den kampf kennen bitte;-)
2. Die Drachen sind ungefähr so wie wenn in hdz die non elite Zombies auf den Endboss kloppen.....

@über mir : raffst dus nicht? es geht nicht um "wow ist scheisse" es geht um eine Diskussion.....
Also früher ist man nie so tief und nah an die WC Geschichte gegangen wie früher "Früher nie wie Früher"?
BTW Arthas ist nicht gestorben....


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> das wäre wie wenn Arthas plötzlich nicht mehr Herr der Geisel wäre




Nur so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachdem er geschwächt wurde, hat Arthas schon einmal die Kontrolle über einen Teil der Geißel verloren. Sylvanas' neu gewonnen Unabhängigkeit hat ihn fast das Leben gekostet.


----------



## Lillyan (17. Februar 2009)

Jetzt hört hier doch bitte mal auf darüber zu reden, wer welchen Content auf Farmstatus hat und wer wo Repkosten farmt. Laßt euer Ego und eure Provokationen mal hier raus und diskutiert über die Geschichte... und zwar friedlich.

Ich finde es gar nicht schlimm, dass er stirbt... falls er denn überhaupt wirklich für immer weg ist. Verheizt wurde er meiner Meiner Meinung nach nicht, da eine schöne Geschichte um ihn geschrieben wurde, die schon in den Büchern ihren Anfang hatte. Irgendwann muss halt auch mal jemand "Großes" sterben und Blizzard hat auch immer noch die Option die Geschichte weiter zu spinnen.


----------



## Dragonheart213 (17. Februar 2009)

Nein Malygos wurde nicht von "Uns den Superhelden Ach-sind-wir-toll-Spielern" getötet. Es gibt 10 mio Superhelden in WoW? Unwahrscheinlich. Wir sind keine Helden,alleine durch die Tatsache dass es so viele von "Uns" gibt werden wir zum Standart, ergo wurde Malygos sehr wohl von 25 Grunzern umgekloppt. Ums mal ganz krass zu sagen, und DARÜBER regen die Leute sich auf. Aber das müssen sie nicht. Ich darf hierdrauf verweisen:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...96867&sid=3
In der Warcraftlore werden die Spieler einfach übergangen. So traurig das für die Leute sin mag, die immer mit "Wir sind ja keien Footmen, wir sind ja so toll" argumentiert haben, am Ende wiird Malygos bei einer Entscheidungsschlacht von Rotdrachen getötet. Und die Spieler kämpfen weder davor gegen ihn, noch werden sie als Beobachter fungieren, würde ich mal ganz stark vermuten, nachdem sie es bei Ony ähnlich gemacht haben.



> Irgendwann muss halt auch mal jemand "Großes" sterben


Sehr witzig. Blizzard verheizt die komplette Story, und zwar systematisch. Ixh fand das mit Gruul viel besser. Den gabs in WC3 und vorher nich, der wurd erfunden und gekillt. Könnte man das nicht auch so machen?


> und Blizzard hat auch immer noch die Option die Geschichte weiter zu spinnen.


Super Vehalten von Blizzard : "Hey eure Lieblingshelden aus WC3 sind tot? Machen wir neue!
Es geht nicht darum dass sie sie verheizen, sondern dass viele noch aus WC3 sind. Von mir aus können sie ruhig neue machen, ne wunderschöne Story spinnen und den dann killn, kein problem. Nur sind Lorenerds, RPler usw. Blizzard, gelinde gesagt, scheiß egal. Eigentlich traurig.


----------



## Yarom (17. Februar 2009)

Sollten nicht außerdem andere seinen Platz einnehmen? Nicht Malygos ist der Wächter der Magie, sondern der blaue Drachenschwarm. Müsste jetzt nicht irgendwie ein neuer Schwarmführer auserwählt werden?


----------



## Mozee (17. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es schon schlimm das er stirbt wie viele wichtige wow "Legenden" aber eine woche warten respawnt er und die Geschichte geht weiter^^


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Jetzt hört hier doch bitte mal auf darüber zu reden, wer welchen Content auf Farmstatus hat und wer wo Repkosten farmt. Laßt euer Ego und eure Provokationen mal hier raus und diskutiert über die Geschichte... und zwar friedlich.
> 
> Ich finde es gar nicht schlimm, dass er stirbt... falls er denn überhaupt wirklich für immer weg ist. Verheizt wurde er meiner Meiner Meinung nach nicht, da eine schöne Geschichte um ihn geschrieben wurde, die schon in den Büchern ihren Anfang hatte. Irgendwann muss halt auch mal jemand "Großes" sterben und Blizzard hat auch immer noch die Option die Geschichte weiter zu spinnen.


Ich selbst finde den Kampf mit Abstand der beste aber wie gesagt es geht darum das er STIRBT;(

und soweit ich weiss interessierte sich Malygos nicht mehr wirklich für seinen Schwarm, besser gesagt er hat doch keinen mehr weil Deathwing vor seinen Augen den kompletten Clan ausgelöscht hat, deshalb ist er doch durchgedreht? Oder verwechsle ich da etwas


----------



## Shiro Firerage (17. Februar 2009)

Moin, 1. C´thun lebt noch, man hat eben nur in sein Guckloch reingepickst, mehr nich.
2. Ist Malygos ins Bodenlose gefallen, hab noch nichts von gehört das er zu 100% Tod sein soll, er ist ledeglich besiegt und Blizz selbst entscheidet ob er wieder auftraucht oder nicht.
3. Lebt Kiljeaden auch noch, er ist ledeglich zurück auf seine Seite des Portals geflutscht .
4. Im großen und ganzen finde ich die Warcraft Story immernoch gut, auch wenn coole Bösewichte wie Illidan nun Tod sind, viele heulen vor allem wegen Illidan rum aber ma von nem anderen Blickwinkel gesehen hat man ihn nicht gekillt sondern erlöst.


----------



## Cybereule (17. Februar 2009)

Kapierts doch endlich , das nervt nach einer Zeit wenn alle rufen des Aspekt der Magie ist tod :O Ausserdem mieten wir Malygos ja nicht alleine um ,der rote Aspekt kommt uns ja noch zur Hilfe! Finde aber auch er wurd zu früh verbraten, naja whayne? Kann man eh ned mehr ändern


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Moin, 1. C´thun lebt noch, man hat eben nur in sein Guckloch reingepickst, mehr nich.
> 2. Ist Malygos ins Bodenlose gefallen, hab noch nichts von gehört das er zu 100% Tod sein soll, er ist ledeglich besiegt und Blizz selbst entscheidet ob er wieder auftraucht oder nicht.
> 3. Lebt Kiljeaden auch noch, er ist ledeglich zurück auf seine Seite des Portals geflutscht .
> 4. Im großen und ganzen finde ich die Warcraft Story immernoch gut, auch wenn coole Bösewichte wie Illidan nun Tod sind, viele heulen vor allem wegen Illidan rum aber ma von nem anderen Blickwinkel gesehen hat man ihn nicht gekillt sondern erlöst.


1. nein Cthun selbst ist Tot, du siehst am Ende des Kampfes den leblosen Körper vor dir.
2. Soweit ich weiss ist er Tot, er klappt zusammen und bricht ins Bodenlose, damit ist er wohl tot
3. Jep das find ich z.b. ne gute Lösung
4. Illidan zu killen find ich relativ normal, immerhin er hat weder nen Demon in sich, ist kein Gott nix er ist nur n Elf der bissl mächtiger ist als andere und erlöst hat man ihn im warhsten sinne des wortes wenn du ihn dir mal ansiehst der Kerl ist ja völlig am Ende ;(

Wie oft noch mit den Drachen ) Egal ob Mensch oder Drache, das sind 25 stinknormale Drachen gegen den Herrn der Magie, Wächter und Herr über einen der einst mächtigsten Drachenclan dens gibt


----------



## gooda (17. Februar 2009)

naja ich persöhnlich bin auch ein großer fan der lore aber ich habe auch kein problem damit das der gute alte maly jetzt gekillt wird.
ich meine das es blizzard wirklich viele möglichkeiten bietet die story weiterzuspinnen.

wie schon so oft erwähnt ist maly der aspekt der magie. wer sagt uns das er nicht wie der phönix aus der asche wiederentstehen wird???
sein herz bleibt nach dem fight ja immerhin bestehen!

außerdem haben meine vielen vorposter recht er wird ja genaugenommen vom roten drachenschwar getötet und könnten diese (Alextrasza!!)
ihn nicht töten wäre das jawohl auch nicht entsprechend der history, da die aspekte gleichberechtigt(gleichstark) waren. und nur mit vereinten kräften gelingt es uns ja nun ihn zu töten!


----------



## MagicDarrok (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> und soweit ich weiss interessierte sich Malygos nicht mehr wirklich für seinen Schwarm, besser gesagt er hat doch keinen mehr weil Deathwing vor seinen Augen den kompletten Clan ausgelöscht hat, deshalb ist er doch durchgedreht? Oder verwechsle ich da etwas



Und wer sind dann die vielen seltsam bläulich gefärbten Drachen die überall in Northrend rumwuseln? 
Nunja, da können wir uns bei Miss(es) Alexstraza bedanken, sie hat ihm zum dank für ihre Rettung bei Grim'Batol den Schwarm "gerezzt" oder wie man es auch immer bezeichnen will. Durch Studium bzw "Bekannschaft" mit den Netherdrachen wurde Malygos dann von seinem Wahnsinn geheilt und mit messerscharfer Logik sah er: 
"Omg, wtf die sterblichen Kackn00bs haben Ragnaros, Thunderraan und Neptulon (alles Diener der alten Götter und somit eingeschworene Feinde der Aspekte) beschworen und sich mit denen gekloppt?! haben die einen an der Klatsche? Auslöschen, Todesstrahlen *bzzzz*" 
Oder so ähnlich... Dummerweise konnten er und seine Agenten nicht alle Zauberkundigen, die ja in seinen Aufgabenbereich fallen, unter Kontrolle bringen weils ein kleines Kompetenz-Gerangel mit Alexstraza gab die der Meinung war das die Sterblichen in ihren Aufgabenbereich fallen und das gab dann den "Nexus-Krieg". Durch Unterstützung einiger Sterblicher gelang es Keristraza die Gefährtin von Malygos zu töten und ihn im Freien anzugreifen allerdings ging der Plan nach hinten los, Keristraza wurde eingekerkert und musste "erlöst" werden

Später griffen einige Sterbliche, von Krasus beauftragt, Malygos in seinem Unterschlupf an und konnten ihn, durch massive Unterstützung des Roten Drachenschwarms besiegen. 

Wo ist das Problem?

Edit: Ich sollte schneller tippen -.-

Woher weißt du das es 25 "normale" Drachen sind und nicht die Hand (oder eher Krallen) verlesene Elite des Roten Drachenschwarms?


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Februar 2009)

Sicher, dass Malygos nicht als "geschwächt" gilt? In einer Questreihe rund um den Nexus wird Malygos aus seinem Versteck gelockt und vom roten Drachenschwarm unter Beschuss genommen. 
Hinzukommt, dass die Magiefunken innerhalb des Bosskampfes ja eigentlich Malygos stärken sollen. Durch eine List werden diese von den Helden umgelenkt und für die eigene Stärkung missbraucht.

Gar nicht so abwegig, dass man den Wächter der Magie also besiegen kann. Nur der Wächter, nicht die Magie selbst.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> 4. Illidan zu killen find ich relativ normal, immerhin er hat weder nen Demon in sich, ist kein Gott nix er ist nur n Elf der bissl mächtiger ist als andere und erlöst hat man ihn im warhsten sinne des wortes wenn du ihn dir mal ansiehst der Kerl ist ja völlig am Ende ;(



Ich finds trotzdem schade das er gekillt wurde, denn immernoch ist er einer der realistischsten charackteren
und zudem einer der am aktivsten fürs recht gekämpft hat( auf mehr oder weniger dem richtigen weg)
Und wie es Shiro Fireage schon in seiner sig hat "Sometimes the Hand of Fate must be Forced"


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Endlich mal ne sinnvolle Idee, stimmt das Herz ist noch da, das hab ich mir nie wirklich überlegt...
> 
> und zu dem übermir
> 
> wann kapieren leute wie du ENDLICH mal das es hier weder um mimimi geht noch um whine thread der einzige der hier rumwhined bist du das wir diskutieren es geht darum das malygos STIRBT und das es mir so vorkommt *als verheizt blizz jetz einen mob nach dem anderen....*



sie können doch immerhin die geschichte bestimmen wie sie möchten. sie haben im spiel völlige handlungsfreiheit. wenn sie wollen, könnten sie einen mc doof schuppen hinein bauen (und auch da würden sich einige drüber aufregen - "äh, wieso gibt es kein burger king". diese diskussionen gab es schon zu classic zeiten und zu bc zeiten. 

ich glaube es ist ihnen relativ schnuppe, ob sich da irgendwelche lore freunde drüber beschweren.

und immer noch offen ist, hat wer einen link zu der damaligen aussage von blizz. die aussage die sagt, das wow nicht unbedingt an die geschichte von warcraft anlehnt.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> 1. nein Cthun selbst ist Tot, du siehst am Ende des Kampfes den leblosen Körper vor dir.



Mit "Körper" meinst du das Auge? ^^ ja und? wenn ich die das Auge rausreiße liegts auch leblos rum ;P.
C´Thun ist einer der 3 alten Götter! die alten Götter vor denen sogar die Allmächtigen Titanen angst haben! die alten Götter neben denen Sargeras wie ne Fliege aussieht!
Sie sind eingesperrt und man kann nur das von ihnen killen was nicht eingesperrt ist (zb das Auge das durchs Schlüsselloch guckte ;P).
In Ulduar werden wir wohl gegen den Zeigefinger eines der alten Götter Kämpfen, Yogg-Saron heißt.
In Eiskrone bei der Saronithöhle und im Heulenden Fjord bei der Höhle mit den verrückten Zwergen hört man eine Stimme die einem das einreden will was auch zb Neltharion eingeredet wurde, die Stimme kommt von den alten Göttern.


----------



## Mozee (17. Februar 2009)

es könnt auch sein das wie viele Drachen der Liebe Arthi kommt und sie zu frostwyrms macht und dann in der Zitadelle Kämpfen wir nen untot Malygos tja^^ Arthas recyclet halt die Drachen


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Und wer sind dann die vielen seltsam bläulich gefärbten Drachen die überall in Northrend rumwuseln?
> Nunja, da können wir uns bei Miss(es) Alexstraza bedanken, sie hat ihm zum dank für ihre Rettung bei Grim'Batol den Schwarm "gerezzt" oder wie man es auch immer bezeichnen will. Durch Studium bzw "Bekannschaft" mit den Netherdrachen wurde Malygos dann von seinem Wahnsinn geheilt und mit messerscharfer Logik sah er:
> "Omg, wtf die sterblichen Kackn00bs haben Ragnaros, Thunderraan und Neptulon (alles Diener der alten Götter und somit eingeschworene Feinde der Aspekte) beschworen und sich mit denen gekloppt?! haben die einen an der Klatsche? Auslöschen, Todesstrahlen *bzzzz*"
> Oder so ähnlich... Dummerweise konnten er und seine Agenten nicht alle Zauberkundigen, die ja in seinen Aufgabenbereich fallen, unter Kontrolle bringen weils ein kleines Kompetenz-Gerangel mit Alexstraza gab die der Meinung war das die Sterblichen in ihren Aufgabenbereich fallen und das gab dann den "Nexus-Krieg". Durch Unterstützung einiger Sterblicher gelang es Keristraza die Gefährtin von Malygos zu töten und ihn im Freien anzugreifen allerdings ging der Plan nach hinten los, Keristraza wurde eingekerkert und musste "erlöst" werden
> ...


Wie gesagt ich war mir nichtmehr sicher wie die geschichte dort ausgeht....... aber die drachen denk ich sind keine elite weil du solche an jedem ecken findest:<


----------



## advanced08 (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> sag ich was dagegen ich habe nur gesagt es störrt mich das Malygos einfach stirbt und nichtmal geschwächt ist oder so cO
> 
> Und nur so allg. das ist kein Whinethread, ihr macht einen draus ich wollt ne Diskussion starten aber ihr kennt ja nur"Miimimimi alles scheisse" oder "Mimimi ich will eh nur äpix".....




sorry aber "epic" fail


wie du selbst gesagt hast das "ihr" helden seit

arthas und co sind es nicht anders ...  

arthas ist nur nen emo dk der ne imba roxxor waffe bekommen hat und sich mit ner´zhul vereint hat (korregiert wenn ich falsch liege)

das ist so als würde man nen anderen dk ne waffe mit 8k dps nen netten hp/mana bonus und ein paar fähigkeiten verstärken

das mimimimi war darauf bezogen das egal wie man es macht jemand wird rumflamen ....


zudem hab ich mir paar beiträge gelesen mit guter kritik die du anscheinend nicht verträgst...

und was soll das ganze ich will doch eh nur epixxx? wer hat das den behauptet


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

Shiro schrieb:


> Mit "Körper" meinst du das Auge? ^^ ja und? wenn ich die das Auge rausreiße liegts auch leblos rum ;P.
> C´Thun ist einer der 3 alten Götter! die alten Götter vor denen sogar die Allmächtigen Titanen angst haben! die alten Götter neben denen Sargeras wie ne Fliege aussieht!
> Sie sind eingesperrt und man kann nur das von ihnen killen was nicht eingesperrt ist (zb das Auge das durchs Schlüsselloch guckte ;P).
> In Ulduar werden wir wohl gegen den Zeigefinger eines der alten Götter Kämpfen, Yogg-Saron heißt.
> In Eiskrone bei der Saronithöhle und im Heulenden Fjord bei der Höhle mit den verrückten Zwergen hört man eine Stimme die einem das einreden will was auch zb Neltharion eingeredet wurde, die Stimme kommt von den alten Göttern.


Ich weiss nur das du in Auberdinde (Das riesige Schneckenhaus mit dem Schwert drin) nen alten TOTEN gott findest:< 

aber ganz andere frage hast du n Bild von diesem YoggSaron und wo genau ist dieser Zwerg?

@über mir 

Es hat einiger sehr gute Beiträge wie z.B. den von Ahra, oder den, das Malygos Herz noch da ist. Kritk heisst nicht"Rofl lol nub g33k er ist halt tot vergiss es einfach BLIZZ IST EH ALLMÄCHTIG!!!!¨111111"

Hat bei Kealthas, Vahji, Archi, Kil jaeden jemand rumgewhinet? NEIN weil sie wie z.b. bei Kil jaeden gscheite Enden haben....


----------



## Holyjudge (17. Februar 2009)

kA ob es jmd schon geschrieben hat aber dann kill Malygos nicht
und er wird bei dir in kaltarra weiter leben ! hf damit


----------



## MagicDarrok (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich war mir nichtmehr sicher wie die geschichte dort ausgeht....... aber die drachen denk ich sind keine elite weil du solche an jedem ecken findest:<



Naja, Malygos sieht auch nur minimal anders aus als Azuregos und den konnte man ja schon ne ganze Weile einfach so killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aussehen ist eben auch in WoW nicht alles


----------



## Tarmar (17. Februar 2009)

Wer sagt den das Malygos wirklich Malygos war? Da er der Aspekt der Magie ist wäre es ihm doch ein leichtes eine abgeschwächte Illusion zu zaubern um die anderen Drachenschwärme abzulenken, so dass er Rache für den Verrat nehmen kann. Schliesslich sind es ja nur wir Sterblichen, die ihn zu Gesicht bekommen und nicht einer der Drachenbosse, die es sofort durchschauen würden. Und es gab doch schon die ein oder andere Wendung in der Geschichte von WoW oder nicht!?
Desweiteren sind natürlich Drachen sterblich jedoch altern sie nicht. Sollte ein Aspekt wirklich sterben, so wäre Azeroth dem Untergang geweiht, da jeder Schwarm eine Aufgabe erfüllt. Sie regulieren das geschehen auf der Welt und greifen dort ein wo es dringend nötig ist. Auch können die schönen "Helden" niemals einen Drachenboss legen, für ihn sind wa niy anderes als Fliegen.


----------



## Thoor (17. Februar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Naja, Malygos sieht auch nur minimal anders aus als Azuregos und den konnte man ja schon ne ganze Weile einfach so killen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Killt man bei Azuregos nicht nur den Schemen? Ich glaube mich Vage an was erinnern zu können ....
@all die "lololololol dann kill ihn halt nicht" ich hab ihn schon x mal gekillt es geht nicht darum es geht darum, darüber zu diskutieren wie mans anders hätte machen können oder ob er evtl noch lebt. Wenn dich das nicht interessiert dann post nichts und erzähls dem spiegel-danke


----------



## Mozee (17. Februar 2009)

In einer der quests wenn ich mich erinnere sagt einer das malygos zu viel energie von den energie linien ableitet und aus azeroth eine neue scherbenwelt gemacht wird also kontroliert maly das ncith und wenn er stirbt gehts doch ausser kontrolle odr so^^k.a schlechte erinnerung^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Killt man bei Azuregos nicht nur den Schemen? Ich glaube mich Vage an was erinnern zu können ....
> @all die "lololololol dann kill ihn halt nicht" ich hab ihn schon x mal gekillt es geht nicht darum es geht darum, darüber zu diskutieren wie mans anders hätte machen können oder ob er evtl noch lebt. Wenn dich das nicht interessiert dann post nichts und erzähls dem spiegel-danke


Nein, der Schemen wurde glaube ich eingeführt das man auch die AQ-40 Quest die bei ihm ist machen kann wenn er grade mal wieder gelegt wurde


----------



## Semetor (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Vashji, Kel, Kaelthas, Prince, Gruul, und all die restlichen Bosse die nicht wirklich was sind sollen von mir aus draufgehen aber doch nicht solche mächtige, schillernde Wesen.... Am Schluss nietest du mit 10 Leuten mal Sargeras um.... Und wenn sie halt schon implementiert sind dann sollen sie nicht sterben sondern fliehen oder so, ich persönlich hätte bei Malygos ein Event interessant gefunden in dem er wieder "Geistig normal" wird, damit wär die ganze Story fortgeführt.... Oder das man z.B. gegen den Wahnsinn in Malygos in Form eines Demons kämpft....



jo kel hat nix drauf...ein richtiger noob oder?...Ich mein er is nur der Endboss von Naxx und so


----------



## numisel (17. Februar 2009)

Ich persönlich würde es eher so machen, dass sie Malygos geschwächt mitnehmen zum Wyrmruhtempel, ihn dort halbwegs zur Vernunft brignen und die Aspekte dann später in einem Megageilem Event gegen Neltharion/Deathwing/Todesschwinge kämpfen lassen.

Wäre viel epischer gelöst, als ihn einfach verrecken zu lassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (17. Februar 2009)

Edith soryy hab den thread falsch verstanden^^ also ich bin der meinung das Malygos abgeschwächt ist durch die quest reihe im Kaltas oder wie diese insel heißt^^
Zudem wir sind nicht 25 irgend welche bauern wir sind 25 HELDEN!


----------



## Sercani (17. Februar 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> jo , also ich finde die idee maly und arthas ma mit 10 leuten umzuhaun KRANK ......
> das is doch sowas von....scheisse^^
> 40 mann MÜSSE ran xD....



Is auch meine Meinung dazu eigentlich. Ja, die müssen ja iwann mal sterben, aber doch nicht mit zehn HELDEN ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Shedanhul (17. Februar 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> jo kel hat nix drauf...ein richtiger noob oder?...Ich mein er is nur der Endboss von Naxx und so



nicht Kel'Thuzad sondern Kael'thas Sunstrider.


----------



## Rator (17. Februar 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> jo , also ich finde die idee maly und arthas ma mit 10 leuten umzuhaun KRANK ......
> das is doch sowas von....scheisse^^
> 40 mann MÜSSE ran xD....
> naja , aus spielmechanischne ründen doch eher 25 , da 40 viel zu viele sind



ahja hier hab ichs doch noch gefunden: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=tapfere+helden
genau meine meinung zu dem thema, wir spielen keine hirnlosen wachen sondern tapfere helden!


----------



## Gamefreakfx (17. Februar 2009)

Fakt ist ganz einfach, ... Malygos ist der Herr der Magie in seiner reinsten Form.
Wird immer wieder in sämtlichen Questtexten, Dialogen usw. erklärt.
Malygos ist ebenso machtvoll und wichtig für die WoW-Welt bzw. die Lore wie Alexstraza, welche die Herrin des Lebens ist.

So, dann gibt es eine nette Sprachausgabe im Kampf vor dem Kampf mir Malygos.
"Eure *Wohltäter* sind eingetroffen, aber sie kommen zu spät. Die hier gespeicherten Mächte reichen aus, die Welt zehn Mal zu zerstören."
Wie zum Henker wollen 10 !! oder sogar 25 !! Möchtegernhelden es schaffen eines der mächtigsten Wesen der WoW-Welt zu erledigen !?
Zumal er weder geschwächt ist, noch sonst was.
Das diese Drachen die da eingreifen keine Elitedrachen sind ist ja wohl klar, es sind die selben popligen Drachen die außerhalb des Nexus im Kampf eingesetzt werden - um den Wyrmruhtempel - und die werden von den kleinen blauen auch vom Himmel geholt.

Zudem ist der rote Drachenschwarm ebenfalls geschwächt von den andauernden Kämpfen mit Malygos, daher ja der verzweifelte Angriff auf den Nexus.
Es ist wie es ist, ... Blizzard verheizt eine große Persönlichkeit nach der nächsten in ihrem Geldwahn.
Ragnaros / Tot, Illidan / Tot, Keal´thas / Tot, Kil´Jaeden / mal eben zurückgeschlagen, Vashj / Tot, Malygos, ein Aspekt !!, nach dem gewichtigen Dialog in der Halle des Steins, nach den Titanen das mächtigste Wesen in der Welt und als Wächter der Welt eingesetzt / Tot.
Rein theoretisch müsste die Magie jetzt aus der Welt verschwinden.
Macht es euch mal von der Lore begreiflich, die Aspekte sind sogar mächtiger als die Geißel und auch deren Obermacker wird spätestens mit Patch 3.8 / 3.9 den Boden küssen.
Und ja ... von irgendwelchen Bauern die ein paar "Epixx" haben.

Früher oder später wird Blizz neue "Größen" in das Spiel einbauen, die in einer Questreihe vorgestellt und dann niedergemacht werden, als hätte es sie nie gegeben.
Spätestens das wird dann das Ende von WoW und seiner einst großartigen Geschichte sein.


----------



## Lanyx (17. Februar 2009)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Ps.: Und ja ich habe auch ALLE Warcraft Bücher gelesen und und wasses so dazu gibt


wo wir grad dabei sind, hat da jemand eine liste mit allen büchern in der richtigen reihenfolge? >:<


----------



## gooda (17. Februar 2009)

also ich finde auch irgentwie die ganzen posts von wegen blizz würde die story verpusten nich wirklich sinnvoll.
ich meine ohne wen gäbe es die story nicht?? genau, blizz!
also ist es jawohl auch denen überlassen was sie daraus machen.
ich finds zwar auch schade aber die jungs sitzen einfach am längeren hebel!


----------



## soulhawk (17. Februar 2009)

Huhu ihrs,

also wollt da auch ma meine meinung zu abgeben *g*

Bin jetrzt zwar nicht der über wow-story proffessor aber n bissl was weiss ich auch aber falls mir was falsch im kopp hängen geblieben is bitte sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also meines wissens haben die aspekte ihre mächte von den titanen bekommen ,als diese das werk azeroth vollendet hatten und sich auf ihre abreise vorbereitet haben. ok das mag heissen sie sind heftig mächtig...

Aber malygos selber ist ja seit dem deathwing seinen kompletten schwarm ausgerottet hat (nu bin ich mir aber net mehr gaz sicher ob das genau so war) dem wahnsinn verfallen was für mich eine schwächung darstellt.

Aber worauf ich eigentlich hinauswollte...

Wenn wir es geschafft haben mit lvl 60 und ca einem drittel der stats die wir heute haben ragnaros, ob geschwächt oder nich bleibt er immerhin einer der kommandeure der armeen der alten götter mit denen sich die titanen ja auch nich ganz soleicht getan haben, geownt haben, mit lvl 70 einen der hochrangigen mitglieder der brennenden legion ( die ja von einem verwirrten Ex-Titanen geleitet wird) wieso sollte es so unmöglich sein das wir einen verwirrten drachen der "nur" die mächte hat um über die magie zu wachen nich umklatschen können?

Also entweder hätten das damals nichma 40 man mit viel schlechteren stats bei ragnaros schaffen dürfen oder es hat in meinen augen alles seine richtigkeit...

Wir wachsen mit jedem lvl up und jedem gegner den wir töten


----------



## Lillyan (17. Februar 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass irgendwas "verheizt" wird. Es ist ja nicht mal klar, ob er wirklich tot ist und selbst wenn gibt es Blizzard wundervolle Möglichkeiten die Geschichte weiter zu erzählen, neue "Bösewichte" zu erschaffen etc.. Ahra hat in meinen Augen ganz gut erklärt wie man ihn schlagen konnte und dass es sehr wohl möglich ist, dass er geschwächt war... und was Blizzards Geldgier damit zu tun haben soll versteh ich erst recht nicht. Sie haben die Geschichte erfunden und erzählen sie weiter und ich denke niemand hätte das Spiel nicht gekauft, wenn es den Kampf gegen Malygos nicht gegeben hätte.

Ich persönlich freue mich darauf was im Anschluss passieren wird und welche Auswirkungen der Kampf auf die Welt haben wird...


----------



## gooda (17. Februar 2009)

@ soulhawk muss dir vollkommen zustimmen!


----------



## ¿?ShAdY¿? (17. Februar 2009)

Also wenn man sich hier die Antowrten der "Heulfraktion" durchliest, dann muss man doch echt schmunzeln.

Punkt 1: "Wir sind keine Helden, wir sind Bauern"

Ok, ihr habt Selbstzweifel, keine Frage, das erkennt man sofort, wenn ihr (stellvertretend für eure Charaktere) euch schon als Bauern anseht. Aber ich sehe mich (meinen Charakter) als Helden an. Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr Held definiert, aber ein Bauer kann in meinen Augen kein Gewitter herbeibeschwören, sich in pure Schattenenergie verwandeln, die Toten auferstehen lassen, etc. Wenn ihr aber tatsächlich meint ihr seid Bauern, dann geht doch Harvest Moon spielen, aber bitte bezeichnet euch dann nicht als Helden, nur weil ihr ne tolle Farm führt.

Punkt 2: "Ich will nicht, dass Malygos oder ein anderer Gegner stirbt...."

a) Wenns nach euch gehen würde, dann würden wir irgendwann mal Warcraft 24 zocken und es gäbe immernoch dieselben Figuren wie in WC3.

b) Ich glaube nicht, dass die roten Drachen, die einem zur Hilfe kommen, schwache Drachen sind, sind zwar nicht die riesigsten Drachen, die es gibt, aber andererseits wäre das auch etwas unübersichtlich.
Außerdem Alexstrasza wohl kaum Schwache Drachen zur Hilfe schicken, wenn dise dann sowieso gegen Malygos krepieren würden, da müssen dann schon starke Drachen ran. Und was sagt die Größe des Drachen überhaupt über seine Stärke aus, Drachen können ihre Form verändern.

c) Ihr habt in eurer Jugend zuviel Dragonball geguckt, da konnte man sich auch von niemandem trennen und als einfachste Lösung gibts da einfach die Dragonballs und egal wie oft jemand schon gestorben ist, hat eh niemanden gejuckt, da die Kämpfer da auch einfach wiederbelebt wurden.


Soviel mal dazu. Und jetzt streitet bzw. heult ruhig weiter, hier wird sowieso niemand seine Meinung auch nur um einen Millimeter verrücken.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (17. Februar 2009)

Ich Glaube nicht das ihnen die Idenn ausgegangen sind oder das sie überhaupt jemals aus gehn.
Ich finde es schade das Malygos stirbt ich hätte mir gewünsch das er wider normal wird und dan beim kampf gegen Deathwing dabei ist.
d[-.-]b


----------



## Eatmymoo (17. Februar 2009)

ich finde es überhaupt nicht schlimm das Malygos stirbt, weil es ja wie ihr vllt wisst bald 2 neue Bücher rauskommen und vllt ist der Tod ja mit reingebaut worden, also würde ich nicht so schnell schlecht urteilen, weil ich könnte mir en paar richtig gute anschluss Geschichten von blizz vorstellen deswegen nicht verzweifel sondern hoffen,dass es richtig gut weitergeht.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (17. Februar 2009)

¿?ShAdY¿? schrieb:


> Also wenn man sich hier die Antowrten der "Heulfraktion" durchliest, dann muss man doch echt schmunzeln.
> 
> Punkt 1: "Wir sind keine Helden, wir sind Bauern"
> 
> ...



Der vergleich mit Dragonball is mal gut.
zu der bauer geschichte: Warum können Bauern keine Helden sein ich weiss jetzt net mehr wie der Film hiess aber es gab mal einen von einem spiel mit dem schauspieler von Transporter er war zwar der vermiste sohn des Königs aber er war bauer^^ Es geht doch mehr dadrum was Ihr "Bauern" aus euch gemacht habt ob hier Krieger Preister oder sonst was geworden seit und somit nach einer gewissen Tat wie Malygos besiegen zu einen Helden geworden seit.
d[-.-]b


----------



## fabdiem (17. Februar 2009)

1. also hm eig will ich das ja nie schreiben aber: es gibt n haufen von solchen threads

"ich find doof das man illidan mit 25 mann killn kann"
"ich find doof das man Arthas auch iwann mit 10 bzw 25 mann killn kann"
" und außerdem find ich auch doof das malygos nicht magie immun ist und man ihn mit 10 bzw 25 mann killn kann"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aba is ja eig immer so ... irgendwo gibts hiern thread drüber wo n bisl erklärt wird warum das so is undso
also jedenfalls werden erklärungen dort gesucht

2. ich finds toll das man den töten kann und nicht einfach draufhaut und bei 1% dann der boss verschwindet


----------



## Ascagalad (17. Februar 2009)

wurde glaub ich schonmal erwähnt aber egal :

Ihr habt doch sicher alle schonmal Nefarian getötet, der soweit ich weis auch einer der Aspekte  war und da hat keiner rumgeheult das er verheitzt wurde. Außerdem ist laut den Warcraftbüchern Malygos verückt geworden und sein Macht wurde dadurch beeinflusst damit will ich sagen: wann wollt ihr Malygos sonst  verheizen ? Nach Arthas ? das währ doch total schwachsinnig denn das würde heißen das 1 Aspekt den Lichkönig besiegen könnte was schon leicht unlogisch währe.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. Februar 2009)

wie wunderbar unbeschwehrt es sich doch ohne jegliche Lore Kenntnisse zockt.
Einfach umhauen was rumsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde das man das verheizen nicht nennen kann.Ja viele wichtige persöhnlichkeiten sterben.z.B Illidan Kael Malygos.Aber man muss auch bedenken das alles ist ein Krieg.Es gab Gründe Illidan, Kael usw zu töten.Oder hätte man Malygos einfach Azeroth zerstören lassen sollen??
Auserdem finde ich das seit Lich King die Warcraft Geschichte gut fortgeführt wird.Es sterben auch mal wichtige Persöhnlichenkeiten die keine Raidbosse sind.z.B Varimathras
Saurfang der Jüngere.
Ich hoffe das Blizz weiter tolle Ideen für Lich King hatt.Vielleicht erweckt Arthas ja Malygos als Frostwyrm wieder^^


----------



## MagicDarrok (17. Februar 2009)

Ascagalad schrieb:


> wurde glaub ich schonmal erwähnt aber egal :
> 
> Ihr habt doch sicher alle schonmal Nefarian getötet, der soweit ich weis auch einer der Aspekte  war und da hat keiner rumgeheult das er verheitzt wurde. Außerdem ist laut den Warcraftbüchern Malygos verückt geworden und sein Macht wurde dadurch beeinflusst damit will ich sagen: wann wollt ihr Malygos sonst  verheizen ? Nach Arthas ? das währ doch total schwachsinnig denn das würde heißen das 1 Aspekt den Lichkönig besiegen könnte was schon leicht unlogisch währe.



Öhm, nein?
Nefarian ist der Sohn von Neltharion und Bruder von Onyxia und KEIN Aspekt. Mich würde aber mal interesieren wie Tenebron und Kollegen da rein passen, sie sagen zu Satharion "Father said you are a weakling", als Father kommt ja eignetlich nur Neltharion in Frage aber wie passt Satharion da dann rein?
Achja, und warum sollte ein Aspekt net in der Lage sein den Lichkönig zu killen? Die vereinten Aspekte konnten mehr oder weniger problemlos die Brennende Legion zurückschlagen und von der hat Mr. Lichking ursprünglich seine Macht (die ihm aber bei seiner Verbannung genommen wurde, jedenfalls zum Teil)


----------



## dragon1 (17. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Malygos ist der ASPEKT und HERR der Magie, schonmal versucht Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klappt super.
siehe todesritter, hexenmeister,dks 
und vor allem dh`s



urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> Ich finds trotzdem schade das er gekillt wurde, denn immernoch ist er einer der realistischsten charackteren
> und zudem einer der am aktivsten fürs recht gekämpft hat( auf mehr oder weniger dem richtigen weg)
> Und wie es Shiro Fireage schon in seiner sig hat "Sometimes the Hand of Fate must be Forced"



umso laenger ich nachdenke umsomehr bin ich mir sicher das es gut ist das er tot ist.
er wurde von seinener ungluecklichen existenz erloest.
zu hohe erwartungen und intoleranz seiner naechsten haben ihn in die verzweiflung getrieben und er war am rande des wahnsinns.


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (17. Februar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> umso laenger ich nachdenke umsomehr bin ich mir sicher das es gut ist das er tot ist.
> er wurde von seinener ungluecklichen existenz erloest.
> zu hohe erwartungen und intoleranz seiner naechsten haben ihn in die verzweiflung getrieben und er war am rande des wahnsinns.



erwartet wurde eigentlich von ihm nur ein grosser führer zu werden (wegen goldenen augen und so)
verzweifelt wirkte er eigentlich nie nur verbittert was ein unterschied ist
verzuweifelt ist dauergeheule und fragen warum warum mag mich keiner
verbittert ist die frage warum verstehen die alles falsch
zudem war seine existents nicht unglücklich sondern einfach fragwürdig
im sinne von warum grade naga als hilfe 
warum hat er die aspekte net um hilfe bei dem plan mim brunnen der ewigkeit 2 gebeten
und warum zur hölle hat er maiev bisher nie gekillt obwohl er so oft gelegenheit dazu hatte


----------



## Varccars (18. Februar 2009)

An Thoor,
ich habe mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht und den ganzen Thread durch gelesen und mir kam irgendwie das
Gefühl, dass du zum teil gar nicht darüber Diskutieren willst.
Natürlich verstehe ich dich auch, dass viele nichts anständiges zu diesem Thema beigetragen haben und 
mit diesen Leuten nicht wirklich Diskutieren willst.
Ich finde (wie du bereits gesagt hast), ein paar Leute haben ziemlich gute Ideen mit gebracht und da sollte man eigentlich darüber sprechen.

Nun zu meiner Meinung.
Ich finde es auch nicht schlimm das er besiegt wird, wenn man die Umstände berücksichtigt.
1. Es sind 10/25 "kleine" Helden, nicht grosse so wie Thral oder Surfang, aber wir haben doch schon etwas 
geleistet. 
2. Er wurde im laufe einer Quest, wo man seine Gemahlin um gebracht hat, vom Roten Drachenschwarm schon einmal angegriffen.
3. Man besiegt in nur mit der Hilfe des Roten Drachenschwarms. 
4. Es ist nicht klar, ob er wirklich stirbt, da er aus dem Sichtfeld fällt.
Der für mich wichtigste Punkt...
5. Verbring du mal 10'000 Jahre mit Selbstmittleid, Reue und nichts tun, und sag mir dann ob du dich nicht auch nur ein bisschen schwächer füllst.
Ich mein diese Zeitspanne lässt auch seine Spuren an einem Aspekten zurück.

Punkt 5 ist für mich eigentlich  der Hauptgrund, wieso ich es nicht tragisch finde, dass er stirbt. 

Ich hoffe meine Antwort passt zu dem Thread und wenn nicht erbitte ich so schnell wie möglich eine Antwort.

mfg Varccars


----------



## Lurka (18. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss echt gar nicht was ihr habt..Vor allem diejenige die "Lore-Getreu" Raiden wollen. Jede Woche steht der pöse, pöse Boss wieder auf und wartet auf neue Leu..ähm Helden, pardon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sorry, aber ist doch so.

Anub´Arak...Einer der größten Generäle unter Arthas-> Umgeklatscht in einer 5er Instanz innerhalb von 3 Minuten.... Heldenhaft? Wohl kaum... Aber lässt sich gut verkaufen, genau wie Maly auch.

P.S.: Rein theoretisch könnte Malygos schon gegen manche Magiearten immun sein. Btw denk ich ihr habt das "versuch mal Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen" vom TE falsch verstanden...Versucht mal Ony z.B. mit Feuer zu legen..Genauso könnts bei Maly mit Magie auch sein.


----------



## Hairman (18. Februar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Öhm, nein?
> Nefarian ist der Sohn von Neltharion und Bruder von Onyxia und KEIN Aspekt. Mich würde aber mal interesieren wie Tenebron und Kollegen da rein passen, sie sagen zu Satharion "Father said you are a weakling", als Father kommt ja eignetlich nur Neltharion in Frage aber wie passt Satharion da dann rein?



[ot] Die Zwielichtdrachen (namentlich alle 3 Adds bei Sartharion) sind ein Gezücht von Neltharion, Kreuzung zwischen Schwarzdrachen und Netherdrachen. Sartharion selber ist vom schwarzen Drachenschwarm, und eigentlich nur damit beauftragt, die Eier zu bewachen. ob/wie er jetzt mit Neltharion verwandt ist, kA. Ich mein, im Prinzip wollen wir ja nur die Eier zerstören, Sartharion ist nur im Weg und hat insofern nichts mit der eigentlichen Lore zu tun. [/ot]


----------



## Phash (18. Februar 2009)

omg



es ist ein fantasy game... und malygos is garnich tot!

guck mal mittwoch früh in seinen lair... da steht er

friedlich

scheint so, als hättet ihr ihn nur bewusstlos geschlagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh... Kil'jaeden... der is doch auch fies... tot... oder illidan... kaputt.. oder ha! Kel'tuzad - schon 2 mal zerlegt

ach mist... doch nur alle bewusstlos geschlagen... 



wait. fantasy spiel... 

spiel...

realismus... spiel... fantasy... realismus... fällt langsam wem was auf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wenn es real sein sollte, dann existiert JEDER Mob nur einmal!

Wenn man questet und 1000 Mann töten jeweils 15 Hirsche in einem kleinen Waldstück, dann ist das noch unrealistischer... 



wie wärs mit nem realo server: jeder nur ein leben! JEDER

das heisst: ihr UND alle Gegner... die Gegner in der "Realen welt" spawnen nur nach, wenn man einen Grundbestand leben lässt - sind alle Hirsche hin sind sie eben weg, schade um die Quest... wartet man allerdings immer 3 monate nachdem man einen umgehauen hat, kann man halbwegs die Population sichern...

dann kriegen aber auch nur 50 Mann auf dem Server halbwegs schnittigen loot, während der Rest in gecrafteten Sachen rumrennt - achso... Erz und Leder werden knapp... ausser man führt Erzminen ein... da kann man dann in ner Stunde schwerer Kleinarbeit 2-3 Erzklumpen rausholen...

ausser man wird von nem Ally gekillt... dann kann man fix nochmal 80 lvl machen und es dem Kerl 3-4 Wochen später heimzahlen! 

denkt halt ma nach... sucht BITTE keine Realität in so nem Game... nehmts hin oder lasst es


----------



## [DM]Zottel (18. Februar 2009)

Im Idealfall töten 25 Drachen vom roten Drachenschwarm Malygos und der Raid sitzt nur wie im Autokino auf dem Rücken der Drachen und schaut zu. Und wenn es dir besser geht kannst du ja den Überdrachen mit 140 Millionen HP der nach dem Kill auftaucht geistig auch noch in den Fight einbeziehen.



> wie wärs mit nem realo server: jeder nur ein leben! JEDER



Ich war ein Fan des Hard Core Modus bei Hellgate London. Wenn du stirbst - ist dein Charakter tot. Kein Wiederbeleben, keine zweite Chance.


----------



## Gerbalin (18. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> HI
> 
> An die Leute die Malygos schonmal gelegt haben oder den Bosskampf kennen.... Am Ende des Kampfes stirbt Malygos was mich persönlich extrem störrt. Malygos ist nicht nur ein der schillerndsten Figuren Azeroths er ist auch der Aspekt der Magie und somit gegen Mages, WLs, Schamys, DMG Palas (?), DKs (?) und Boomkins immun, doch nichts desto trotz holzen eben mal 25 Mann (oder 10 Mann) Malygos um.... Ist Malygos geschwächt oder sowas? Oder sind Blizz einfach die Ideen ausgegangen und jetzt lassen sie einen nach dem anderen umnieten?



Wenn Du Maly schon gelegt hast siehst Du auch das er nicht nur von 25 gelegt wurde, der rote Drachenschwarm war auch beteiligt. Außerdem ist das egal ob Aspekt hin oder her es gibt immer was stärkeres, auch in jeder Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. Februar 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> denkt halt ma nach... sucht BITTE keine Realität in so nem Game... nehmts hin oder lasst es


Ich lasse deine provokante Art mal außen vor...

Sicherlich ist das alles nicht real und keiner von den Leuten hier denkt (hoffentlich), dass es real sei. Dennoch geht es hier um eine Geschichte mit der einige sich schon mehrere Jahre beschäftigen. Was dort mit Malygos passiert, passiert eben auch in der Geschichte von WoW... und zwar nur einmal und nicht jede Woche hundertfach. Dass sich das im Spiel nur schwer so umsetzen läßt dürfte jedem klar sein, man kann ja schlecht jede Woche neue Raids und neue Bösewichte einfügen. Dennoch gibt es einen gewissen "geschichtlichen Hintergrund" über den man durchaus diskutieren kann.


----------



## Leviathan666 (18. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Malygos ist der ASPEKT und HERR der Magie, schonmal versucht Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, das wird sogar erfolgreich gegen Waldbrände eingesetzt. http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wie-funktio...-ein-gegenfeuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alien123 (18. Februar 2009)

Soweit ich weiss wurde Malygos vom Bösen korrumpiert und ist eventuell dementsprechend geschwächt. (?)
Ausserdem wurde man ja von dem roten Drachenschwarm unter die Arme gegriffen.



Phash schrieb:


> omg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast den Sinn des Threads nicht verstanden. Dieses Spiel basiert auf einer Story und dementsprechend wird diese verändert wenn man irgendwelche Aufgaben löst (siehe Phasing Sysetm) oder Bosse tötet. Das Spiel hat einen sehr hohen Rollenspielanteil, dieser wird leider nur zu sehr in den Hintergrund gerückt, weil es a) sehr farmlastig ist und b) die Story während des spielens einem nicht so nahe gebracht wird, da unter anderem alles "langweilig" als Text verfasst und in der gesamten Spielwelt verteilt ist. Eine Sprachausgabe könnte Abhilfe schaffen.
Natürlich gibt es diese mit der nächsten ID wieder, sonst würde das Spiel ja langweilig werden.
Dein sogenannter "realo" Server würde keinen Sinn ergeben. WoW's Erfolgsgeheimnis liegt darin, dass man praktisch nur Fortschritte macht und im Prinzip nie bestraft wird. (ausser durch Reperaturkosten) Wenn du nach einmal sterben alles verlieren willst, dann spiel Diablo II auf entsprechendem Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Æxodus (18. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Malygos ist der ASPEKT und HERR der Magie, schonmal versucht Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja natürlich. Wenn am Anfang ein Buschfeuer ausbricht musst du am Ende ein Gegenfeuer legen so treffen sich die beiden "Feuer" und erlöschen dann da nix mehr zu verbrennen da ist --- > also haste Feuer mit Feuer bekämpft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg Æxo


----------



## TanaTusBRB (18. Februar 2009)

"Kel'tuzad - schon 2 mal zerlegt
ach mist... doch nur alle bewusstlos geschlagen... "

ich glaube nicht, dass arthas probleme hat olle kel immer wieder auferstehen zu lassen^^


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (18. Februar 2009)

urmomismydailyquest schrieb:


> und warum zur hölle hat er maiev bisher nie gekillt obwohl er so oft gelegenheit dazu hatte



Na 3 mal darfst du raten... son Leben als Verbannter kann recht einsam sein.  


Ich könnte in dem Thread hier blos wiederholen was ich schon in was weiß ich wie vielen Threads zu dem Thema gesagt habe: 

Aspekte sind ebensowenig wie alle anderen großen Namen in der Warcraft Geschichte unsterblich. Aber alle die einen großen und berümten Namen haben, haben einen Grund warum sie diesen Namen haben. Wieso Illidan sterben musste habe ich persöhnlich nie verstanden, am ende von WC 3 hatt Malfurion ihm doch verziehen und er war mehr oder weniger "gut" Was den rest der Bosse aus Classic und BC angeht, das macht ja alles noch Sinn warum man sie umhaut.  Und warum wir in WotlK Arthas umkloppen müssen macht ja auch sinn.  ABER: Kann man überhaupt jeden Boss einfach so töten? Kel´jaden z.b.   der is ja net tot, es wurde nur seine Beschwörung verhindert. C´tun kann garnicht tot sein, wir ham blos sein Auge gekillt.. nicht seinen Körper und seine Seele. Und Arthas ist auch kein "Kopf ab und schluss" Boss... da steckt weit mehr dahinter. 

Was nu Malygos angeht: Ja er ist der Aspekt der Magie... und er wurde immerhin von den Titanen erschaffen und als Aspekt ausgewählt.. also unter schwach verstehe ich was anderes, der is wie alle Aspekte extrem mächtig. Da einem Alextrazsa und Co helfen machts allerdings wieder Sinn: immerhin ist Alextrazsa die Königin der Drachen. Nur kann der blaue Drachenschwarm auch nicht ohne ein Oberhaupt dastehen... außer er soll komplett vernichtet werden was die anderen Aspekte jedoch NIE zulassen würden.  Und... ist er wirklich ganz tot? Er wird immerhin vom Schwarm der Lebensbinderin vernichtet.  Würde mich also nicht wundern wenn er am ende garnicht sooo tot ist wie man denkt. Nozdormu hatt ja auch Eier des blauen Drachenschwarms aus der Vergangenheit geholt um dessen vernichtung zu verhindern (etwas das der eigendlich aufgrund seiner eigenen Regeln nicht dürfte.. is ja ein eingriff in die Zeit.) Die Aspekte lassen sich da schon was einfallen. 

Und nochmal zum Thema "Aspekte sind so overpowert, denen kann keiner was der kein Überheld ist" .. fragt mal Alextrazsa nach Grim batol .. aber zieht den Kopf ein ich schätze mal da spricht sie nicht gerne drüber.


----------



## talsimir (18. Februar 2009)

Cooko schrieb:


> jo , also ich finde die idee maly und arthas ma mit 10 leuten umzuhaun KRANK ......
> das is doch sowas von....scheisse^^
> 40 mann MÜSSE ran xD....
> naja , aus spielmechanischne ründen doch eher 25 , da 40 viel zu viele sind



Ich finds gut, so muss man nicht immer mit einem Stammraid die Instanzen machen, auf dauert sehr nervig...


----------



## FonKeY (18. Februar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist der Aspekt der Magie ja nichts anderes als der Wächter. Malygos ist NICHT die Magie selber, sondern nur ein dicker großer Blaudrache der über die Magie wacht. Ok er ist mächtig. Aber sterblich (offensichtlich). Nozdormu, der Aspekt der Zeit, weiß exakt den Zeitpunkt und die Art seines Todes. Und wie sollte er sterben wenn nicht durch uns (irgendwann in ferner ferner Zukunft ^^)? Wird dann die Zeit aufhören? Mitnichten. Wird es ein cooler Encounter in der die Zeit eine große Rolle spielt? Indeed!
> 
> Nicht vergessen: Malygos wurde nicht von 25 beliebigen Randoms niedergestreckt. Malygos wurde von den Helden getötet, die damals den alten Gott C'thun getötet haben, die sich sowohl Ragnaros als auch dem schwarzen Drachenschwarm entgegengestellt, und erfolgreich die Geißel aus Lordaeron vertrieben haben. Uns
> 
> ...




*thumbs up*

sosiehts aus.......


----------



## Kujon (18. Februar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> ja, wen sillen die denn sonst als Boss rauswerfen? Kaninchen? wuhahaha Kaninchen....
> 
> Die haben nix anderes übrig, weil ca. 80% der Spieler eher das interessiert was sie ihrem virtuellen Charakter geben können
> 
> edit: Tippfehler entfernt



wooow, kein kaninchen bitte! seit "ritter der kokosnuss" weiss man, was die anrichten können ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spittykovski (18. Februar 2009)

Reden wir jetzt um die komplette WC geschichte herum oder nur direkt über WOW? Ich erinnere mich imemr gerne an das Zitat, das das was in WOW passiert _keine_ Auswrikung auf die Warcraft geschichte hat. 
Ergo lebt in Warcraft 4 (falls eins denn kommen sollte) Malygos noch, Arthas wird auch nie getötet worden sein, sondern es wird ganz anders passieren.


----------



## Werfloh (18. Februar 2009)

So ich hab da auch eine Idee: Die Aspekte sind ja keine x-beliebigen Drachen sondern wie schon gesagt von den Titanen zu Wächtern erklärt worden. Damit sind sie ja auch keine normalen Lebewesen. Wer weiß, vielleicht haben die Titanen ihnen die Fähigkeit gegeben, wie ein Phönix wiedergeboren zu werden? Kann keiner genau sagen, da bisher noch nie ein Aspekt gestorben ist.

Naja gut es gibt etwas das dagegen spricht und zwar, dass Nozdormus seinen eigenen Tod kennt. Aber vielleicht weiß er ja, dass  er danach wiedergeboren wird und darf es nur nicht verraten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (18. Februar 2009)

Da gabs dosch schonma nen Thread zu ich finde das unsere Chars alle mehr oder weniger große Helden sind wir haben uns gegen Horden von Monstern und Dämonen bewiesen Illidan und Kil Jaeden besiegt und 10000de Kämpfe bestritten!Wir sind fähig zu sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. Februar 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> Arthas hat schon bevor er Lich king wurde Stratholme fast alleine ausgemerzt, das müssten doch rein theoretisch, was weiß ich, 2-3 raids sein? (40 x 3 = 120)
> 
> edit: wieder fehler editiert, irgendwie springt das immer zurück und dann schreib ich mitten im vorherigen satz weiter -,- Habe ein neuen Laptop , hat da wer ne Lösung?



Arthas soll Strat alleine gemacht haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der kackboon stirbt doch an jeder Ecke in hdz

*kujon die heilige Handgranate zuwerf*


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (18. Februar 2009)

MagicDarrok schrieb:


> Öhm, nein?
> Nefarian ist der Sohn von Neltharion und Bruder von Onyxia und KEIN Aspekt. Mich würde aber mal interesieren wie Tenebron und Kollegen da rein passen, sie sagen zu Satharion "Father said you are a weakling", als Father kommt ja eignetlich nur Neltharion in Frage aber wie passt Satharion da dann rein?
> Achja, und warum sollte ein Aspekt net in der Lage sein den Lichkönig zu killen? Die vereinten Aspekte konnten mehr oder weniger problemlos die Brennende Legion zurückschlagen und von der hat Mr. Lichking ursprünglich seine Macht (die ihm aber bei seiner Verbannung genommen wurde, jedenfalls zum Teil)



Die Königen des leben und des Rotendrachenschwarm hat auch mehrare männer die sie begatten also warum sollte im Schwarzen schwarm nicht auch andere Drachen Vater sein? oder glaubste das Deatwing seine Tochter Ony ... wohl kaum.
Zum andern ist diese Frage von Blizz nicht wircklich umschrieben worde wer mit wem und wan und wie usw vondaher ist es eigentlich auch egal^^
d[-.-]b


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (18. Februar 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Arthas soll Strat alleine gemacht haben?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Schon mal WC3 gespielt??? Er war da zwar auch nicht alleine aber viel haben die andern Soldaten da auch nicht gebracht.
d[-.-]b


----------



## ReWahn (18. Februar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist der Aspekt der Magie ja nichts anderes als der Wächter. Malygos ist NICHT die Magie selber, sondern nur ein dicker großer Blaudrache der über die Magie wacht. Ok er ist mächtig. Aber sterblich (offensichtlich). Nozdormu, der Aspekt der Zeit, weiß exakt den Zeitpunkt und die Art seines Todes. Und wie sollte er sterben wenn nicht durch uns (irgendwann in ferner ferner Zukunft ^^)? Wird dann die Zeit aufhören? Mitnichten. Wird es ein cooler Encounter in der die Zeit eine große Rolle spielt? Indeed!
> 
> Nicht vergessen: Malygos wurde nicht von 25 beliebigen Randoms niedergestreckt. Malygos wurde von den Helden getötet, die damals den alten Gott C'thun getötet haben, die sich sowohl Ragnaros als auch dem schwarzen Drachenschwarm entgegengestellt, und erfolgreich die Geißel aus Lordaeron vertrieben haben. Uns
> 
> ...



Achso? Viele, die jetzt Malygos umhauen haben die 60er raids zu 60er zeiten nie gesehen, und wären garantiert nicht in der lage gewesen, cthun zu legen. malygos ist ein recht simpel gehaltener encounter, seinerzeit war nefarian (der eben kein aspekt, sondern ediglich der abkömmling eines aspekts ist) wesentlic hhärter als malygos heute.


----------



## ReWahn (18. Februar 2009)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Schon mal WC3 gespielt??? Er war da zwar auch nicht alleine aber viel haben die andern Soldaten da auch nicht gebracht.
> d[-.-]b


ahja? mach die mission mal mit arthas solo... have fun...
tatsächlich haben die soldaten die grössere rolle gespielt...


----------



## Tikume (18. Februar 2009)

Es gibt doch noch viele Eissorten. Wenn Malygos tot ist kommt eben Stracciatellos.


----------



## Thoor (18. Februar 2009)

So Re

1.@Orc Dk da oben wenn du einen auf Komissar machen willst geh bei ein Fall für 2 miträtseln und hör auf anderen sinnlosen MIst zu unterstellen Danke
2.@(Ich nenns jetz mal "Harvest Moon") kennst du eig auch sowas wie gesundes Mittelmass? Nein wir sind sicher keine Bauuern aber wir sind keine "OMFG WTF LOL ONEHIT LEGENDARY ARTEFACT WEAPON GOD" Heroes sondern einfach ganz normale Abenteurer die im Laufe ihrer Reise extrem viel erleben...
3.@"Warcraft 24" Kk ich hät gern mal neue WIRKLICHE Charaktere bevor sie alle umnieten, wenn sie mal richtig gute neue Chars einbauen würden ist mir auch recht aber hier gehts um die Tatsache (das wievielte Mal schreib ich das jetz und es kommt wieder und immer wieder....?) DAs man Malygos eines der mit Abstand mächtigsten Wesen mit von mir aus 25 Helden eben mal innert 5 Minuten umklatscht....
@Dragon1
Das war SINNBILDLICH ich hab Verständnis dafür das du nicht weisst was das heisst, aber dann mach bitte nicht einen auf"lol kA was das heisst aber dummer Spruch ist immre nais"... Btw was sind dhls? Das doch dieser Paketservice ? Was hat der mit WoW zu tun cO Und nur so btw. Maly ist durchgedreht weil Deathwing vor seinen Augen beinahe seinen ganzen Clan abgeschlachtet hat, und wie ich mich gestern belehren lassen musste ist es wohl so, das die Netherdrachen Malygos geholfen haben und er wieder "normal" wurde aber jetzt der Meinung ist das die Völker Azeroths ausgerottet werden müssen da sie Magie brauchen....

Mir persönlich geht es halt darum das Malygos ne Instanz ist wie Ony, d.h. du gehst rein, pullen, umnieten looten raus, geht in 10 Minuten .....Wenns n Event wäre wie bei Ragnaros das Raggi Majordomus killt ist das o.k......


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (18. Februar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es gibt doch noch viele Eissorten. Wenn Malygos tot ist kommt eben Stracciatellos.



Jane is klar.
d{-.-[b


----------



## _Yo_ (18. Februar 2009)

Oh man seht es doch mal so das sie garnicht direkt tot sind^^ich meine Illi ist auch tot und die Scherbenwelt ist trotzdem noch voll von seinen Schergen xD
Es sind Szenarien die man spielt (;
Und ich rocke alleine durch Gnomereagan und trotzdem ist es noch besetzt xD


Also heult nicht immer wegen jedem Scheiß rum und checkt endlich das es ein Spiel ist und keine Bibel (;

Da draußen interessiert es niemandem was ihr in einem Onlinespiel erreicht habt, oder was dort nicht nach eurem Kopf passiert ist (;


----------



## Thoor (18. Februar 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Oh man seht es doch mal so das sie garnicht direkt tot sind^^ich meine Illi ist auch tot und die Scherbenwelt ist trotzdem noch voll von seinen Schergen xD


Nenn mir einen


----------



## _Yo_ (18. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen



Na das ganze Gesocks was im Schattenmondtal rumrennt undso?!


----------



## HackZu (18. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> wie wunderbar unbeschwehrt es sich doch ohne jegliche Lore Kenntnisse zockt.
> Einfach umhauen was rumsteht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab ich mir auch gedacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und macht trotzdem Spaß.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Yo_ (18. Februar 2009)

HackZu schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch gedacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau das ist es eben (:

Wie die Leute wirklich immer was suchen womit sie unzufrieden sind..ich meine das Spiel ist genial(vllt nicht perfekt)! Spielt es doch einfach (:
Ich meine Malygos ist ein toller Kampf und was gibts denn daran auszusetzen?


----------



## Progstar (19. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Malygos ist der ASPEKT und HERR der Magie, schonmal versucht Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo nur so zur Info: Ja Feuer kann man mit Feuer bekämpfen!!! Wird sogar recht effektiv bei Flächenbränden eingesetzt.


----------



## Cloze (19. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Malygos ist der ASPEKT und HERR der Magie, schonmal versucht Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich persönlich nicht, aber unzählige Feuerwehrmänner bestimmt. Gegenfeuer ftw ^^ 

Trotzdem finde ich es sehr realistisch, dass 25 Helden, die C'Thun, Kael'thas und Illidan das Handwerk gelegt haben, auch dem Herr und Wächter der Magie seinen Zauberstab zerbrechen. Ich meine...Wenn man mal unsere WoW Chars mit den Charakteren in der Warcraft Geschichte vergleicht, sind wir die absoluten Übergeschöpfe. Mächtiger als Illidan, tapferer als Thrall(^^) und ach was weiß ich nicht alles. Ich hoffe, ihr versteht, was ich meine.


----------



## Monsterwarri (19. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ja auch jemand der de Warcraft-Story sehr loyal ist und gleich skeptisch wird wenn er hört das in der nächsten Instanz ein alter Bekannter wartet aber der Kampf mit dem Magieaspekt ist nunmal etwas anderes.

Man prügelt ein bisschen auf ihn ein, was ihn scheinbar ein wenig piekst, ansonsten schlägt man sich mit seinen Gehilfen herum. Nachdem er sieht wir könnten ihm ernsten Ärger bereiten hätte er uns praktisch mit einem Schlag auslöschen können (Zerstören der Plattform) Aber ein weiterer Drachenaspekt - ich wage zu behaupten 2 Aspekte sind einander ebenbürtig - und zusätzlich der rote Drachenschwarm rettet uns und vernichtet Malygos - von daher ein anderer Encounter !


----------



## lord just (19. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Malygos ist der ASPEKT und HERR der Magie, schonmal versucht Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du verstehst da irgendwie etwas nicht. malygos ist nur ein ganz normaler drache und mehr nicht. ok er ist alt und sehr mächtig und wurde von den titanen die azeroth geformt haben (azeroth gab es schon bevor die titanen ankamen und dort gab es auch schon nachtelfen, trolle, aquir, tauren und natürlich die alten götter sowie die drachen) als hüter der magie auserwählt.

die titanen haben sich azeroth angeguckt und versucht eine ordnung her zu stellen und haben gesehen, dass die drachen sehr stark sind und haben den drachen dann einfach aufgaben gegeben.

und malygos ist nicht gegen magie immun so wie auch feuerwehrmänner nicht gegen feuer immun sind oder bademeister gegen das ertrinken. und malygos hasst nicht die die magie anwenden sondern nur die, die sie für böse dinge einsetzen. das problem ist nur das malygos ein wenig verrückt geworden ist, nachdem fast sein gesamter schwarm getötet wurde und er gesehen hat, wie mächtig magie sein kann und ist einfach der meinung, dass die völker azeroths noch nicht reif genug sind, magie zu nutzen.


----------



## Ridox (19. Februar 2009)

es gibt keinen Nachweis, dass Malygos stirbt, nachdem man ihn besiegt hat, stürzt er in die "Leere" ab; vll kommt er nochmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mirror-egg (19. Februar 2009)

Es ist schon klar, dass es etwas komisch ist Maly mit 10 Leuten zu killen. Wir haben aber auch schon den alten Gott C´Thun, Kil´Jaeden (zwar geschwächt aber immerhin) und Illidan gelegt haben. Wir sind nicht einfach irgendwelche heruntergekommenen Gestalten, die einfach mal vorbeikommen und irgendwelche mächtigen Viecher killen.


----------



## Atanka (19. Februar 2009)

Hab auf Seite 6 aufgehört zu lesen, und hab den Kampf gegen Maly selbst noch nich mitgemacht.


Aber zu der Sache von wegen Bauern und Helden:


Als einzelner Spieler wurden wir allesamt als Helden genannt, und zwar schon öfters:

Als wir Ony killten

Als wir den Sonnenbrunnen gereinigt haben

Als wir in der Schlacht um Undercity seite an seite mit Thrall und Sylvannas gegen Vari kämpften


uswusf.

Klar, die Tatsache, dass tausend andere das selbe zu einer andern Zeit getan hat, und dass es dementsprechend tausende von helden gibt, die theoretisch den Standard darstellen, existiert.
Was jeder einzelne sich aber dazu für eine Geschichte überlegt, bleibt einem selbst überlassen

Geht halt von der Mechanik her nicht anders, is schade, aber naja, ich find, Blizz gibt sich fürchterliche Mühe.

Is halt nich HdRO, wo wir "nur" den Dreck vor und hinter den Helden aufräumen. In WoW SIND wir die Helden. 

Und nach allem, was wir schon gekillt haben, ist ein Drache, auch wenn er der Herr des blauen Schwarms ist, kein unmöglicher Gegner. Denn wie schon gesagt wurde, er ist eine Schöpfung der Titanen, so wie die anderen Drachen. Und er ist NICHT die Magie in Person (Drache), sondern der Hüter davon...
Warum sollten nicht wir selbst nun drüber wachen? Oder ein blauer, der nicht dem Wahnsinn von Malygos anheim fiel, davon gab es doch schon mal wem. (Der blaue aus dem Comic, dessen name mir aber grad nich einfallen will)


Ich finde, die Story ist super, und nur weil ein Aspekt stirbt, heisst es nich das ende der Welt.


----------



## Frenj (19. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hey,

mal gleich zu Anfang wir sind keine Helden.Wir sind so zusagen die Spezialeinsatzkräfte in Azeroth.Das ist wie bei der Polizei die anderen sind zu doof. Dann machts eben das SWAT Team.

Aber das Maly stirbt glaub ich nicht. Ich denke das Blizz sich sehr wohl bewusst das sie ein geiles Universum geschaffen haben .Sie werden wissen das Maly nicht sterben darf.Er ist Pfutsch.Habt ihr mal euren Schlüssel verloren?Der ist auch nicht kaputt sondern weg.Ihr findet ihn wieder fertig.
Also Maly ist nicht tot. Und wer weiß wen das nächste Add-On der Smaraggrüne Traum heißt dann könnten wir in wiedeersehen.Seine Aspekt Gennosin mag ihn vlt.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmjow (19. Februar 2009)

Naja, ich sehe es eher so:

25 Helden stellen sich Malygos gegenüber. Sie halten ihn so lange in Schacht, bis der rote Drachenschwarm ankommt und sie ihn eigentlich besiegen.
Ich mein, man haut ihn am Ende mit den Drachen um. Denke, dass Blizzard das so aussehen lassen wollte, dass es ohne die Hilfe der Drachen nicht möglich wäre oder so.

Finds nicht so tragisch, dass er down ist.


----------



## abe15 (19. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hab sämtlichen Content auf Farmstatus
> 
> 1. es sind 50% also wie gesagt nur leute die den kampf kennen bitte;-)


Jaja sry das ich mich da etwas versehen hab. Ganz davon ab brauchst du nicht deinen Schwanz in den Wind halten von wegen "Content auf Farmstatus". Das hat mittlerweile jeder 10. (Inkl. Sarth 3 Adds) und es ist garantiert nichts besonderes.



Thoor schrieb:


> 2. Die Drachen sind ungefähr so wie wenn in hdz die non elite Zombies auf den Endboss kloppen.....



Äh wtf???
Son Drache kloppt 8k Dps raus wenn man ihn richtig spielen kann (1,1,1,1,2 usw.)


----------



## Hairman (20. Februar 2009)

für alle die meinen, es gäbe keinen Beweis dafür dass Malygos tot ist.
Wie erklärt ihr euch den Tooltip von Herz der Magie?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, jetzt kommen gleich die Nerds und bringen solche Sachen wie 
"Das ist ja gar nicht sein Herz und Alextrasza kann auch irgend ein Objekt aus Malygos rausholen ohne ihn zu töten! 
Hooray er ist nicht mehr verdorben, weil das Herz der Magie ihn wahrscheinlich wahnsinnig gemacht hatte..."

Ich geb zu, möglich. Solange Blizzard nichts Gegenteiliges behauptet.
Aber: für mich ist Malygos tot. Malygos war nicht böse, er war übergeschnappt. Und zwar nicht aus irgend einem verdorbenen Item heraus, sondern von Grund auf aufgrund seiner Erfahrungen mit Deathwing. Ich habe dem Drachenschwarm geholfen ihn zu töten und Alexstrasza hat an seinem leblosen Körper rumgefuchtelt. Türlich ist der in die Tiefe gefallen, würd ich auch nicht anderst machen wenn ich verreckt wäre.


----------



## Turican (20. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> HI
> 
> An die Leute die Malygos schonmal gelegt haben oder den Bosskampf kennen.... Am Ende des Kampfes stirbt Malygos was mich persönlich extrem störrt. Malygos ist nicht nur ein der schillerndsten Figuren Azeroths er ist auch der Aspekt der Magie und somit gegen Mages, WLs, Schamys, DMG Palas (?), DKs (?) und Boomkins immun, doch nichts desto trotz holzen eben mal 25 Mann (oder 10 Mann) Malygos um.... Ist Malygos geschwächt oder sowas? Oder sind Blizz einfach die Ideen ausgegangen und jetzt lassen sie einen nach dem anderen umnieten?



sicher dass du das spiel verstehst ?

 - es sind 25 der besten
 - schafft man nur weil die verbündeten Fehler machen,Schutzblasen
 - schafft es nur mit hilfe eines mächtigen drachenschwarms, ohne die würde man runterfallen und hätte nicht die Feuerkraft


----------



## _Raziel_ (20. Februar 2009)

Ich weiss, der Vergleich hinkt etwas da Maly ein Drachenaspekt ist, jedoch:

- Man zerstört Ragnaros
- Man haut Neltharion um
- Man killt Onyxia
- etc...
Da hat auch keiner dabei gemotzt. Aber bei Maly wird so ein Wirbel drum gemacht.

Btw.
In Ulduar kloppt man dann auf Titanen wie Freya rum. *DAS* find ich eine bodenlose Frechheit!!!


----------



## GerriG (20. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Ich weiss, der Vergleich hinkt etwas da Maly ein Drachenaspekt ist, jedoch:
> 
> 
> - Man haut Neltharion um
> ...



Wo haut man Neltharion um?  Du meinst bestimmt NEFARIAN (Man merke den Unterschied)

Und solang ich die hintergrund Geschichte von Ulduar nich genau weiss, kann ich mich auch nicht drüber aufregen 

Nur weil die Titan Azeroth "geformt" haben heisst das noch lange nicht das sie die gutartigsten Lebewesen der Welt sind.


Vielleicht is Freja eine anhängerin von Sargeras?
Oder hat Loken/Yogg Saron treue geschworen.
Man weiss es nicht genau.

Edit: Und das zu dem, wir kloppen über harte Kreaturen um..
Irgendwann findet jeder seinen Henker, egal wie stark er ist.

Also ich persöhnlich finde, das jeder in WorldofWarcraft einen Helden spielt, sonst wäre es kaum möglich als ein normaler Recke C'thun zu zerlegen, auch mit 40 Recken nicht.
Nur weil die Titan Azeroth "geformt" haben heisst das noch lange nicht das sie die gutartigsten Lebewesen der Welt sind.


----------



## Yaglan (20. Februar 2009)

Naja grad mal eben 25 mMann.... Naja Deathwing wurde in Warcraft 2 Auch mit weniger als 25 Mann besiegt nur da ist er nicht gestorben.


----------



## ChrisKane (20. Februar 2009)

es ist richtig das Malygos der Spekt der magie ist, er ist also ein wichtiger teil der geschichte von Warcraft.
Aber man muss bedenken das Malygos vor langer zeit seinen verstand verloren hat.
Durch ne quest reihe weiss man das man eine seiner Gefährtinnen getötet hat, und man hat auch gesehen das er dabei von roten Drachenschwarm angegriffen wurde.
Also ist er selber durch seinen verstand schon geschwächt und durch die Angriffe.

Dazu kommt wenn man mus die Laufgeschichte von WoW nimmt ist es unmöglich das man ihn mit 10 oder 25 leuten besiegt.
Schliesslich findet der kampf geschichtlich nur ein einziges mal statt.
Also kann man das so sehen das geschichtlich ganze Armeen diesen Kampf bestritten haben, genauso wie viele davor

Was in einen mmog natürlich nicht so umsetzbar ist.

Aber ich bezweifle das ein Aspekt auch nur ne geringe chance gegen hunderte oder tausende Kämpfer hat die zudem noch von dem Roten Drachenschwarm unterstützt werden.


----------



## youngceaser (20. Februar 2009)

Semetor schrieb:


> Hmm was willste dann machen? Am besten sollte kein Boss mehr sterben oder wie -.-


lol genau boss geht bei 50% weg und jeder bekommt nen item in die tasche.


----------



## CharlySteven (20. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> HI
> 
> An die Leute die Malygos schonmal gelegt haben oder den Bosskampf kennen.... Am Ende des Kampfes stirbt Malygos was mich persönlich extrem störrt. Malygos ist nicht nur ein der schillerndsten Figuren Azeroths er ist auch der Aspekt der Magie und somit gegen Mages, WLs, Schamys, DMG Palas (?), DKs (?) und Boomkins immun, doch nichts desto trotz holzen eben mal 25 Mann (oder 10 Mann) Malygos um.... Ist Malygos geschwächt oder sowas? Oder sind Blizz einfach die Ideen ausgegangen und jetzt lassen sie einen nach dem anderen umnieten?


warum sollte er gegen magie imun sein? ich bin doch auch nicht imun weil ich ein magier bin oO.
Wenn du die Vor-q gemacht hast würdest du wissen wie maly geschwächt wurde....   und ab 50% tötet man ihn ja eh mir 10(25) roten drachen....

wenns dir nciht gefällt dann must du ihn ja ncih töten oO


----------



## Pyroclastian (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn der Autor eines Romans eine Fortsetzung schreibt, ist es doch sein gutes Recht, sein Universum nach seinen eigenen Regeln weiterzustricken, egal wie unlogisch es für manche aussehen kann (Stichwort: Phantasiewelt) ... z.B. gibts es im Weltall von StarWars Schall... und warum ist es so? Weil Mr. Lucas es so bestimmt hat! "In meinem Universum gibt es Schall im All - Punkt!" (Huii, was für ein Reim... und das vor der ersten Tasse Kaffee^^) so oder so ähnlich sagte er es mal . 

Dementsprechend - wieso darf denn Blizzard die Geschichte nicht in eine bestimmte Richtung lenken oder wieso dürfen sie keine neuen Figuren einpflanzen, welche (vielleicht noch) nicht in der WC-Geschichte vorgekommen sind? Das einzige was man kritisieren könnte währe, dass die WOW-Bosse ansich nicht die kleversten sind und erst dann (direkt) in Erscheinung treten, wenn ihr Ende kurz bevorsteht - sprich: sie lassen die Helden (uns) solange immer mächtiger werden, bis sie am "Arm der Wohlfahrt" sind^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die schlechtesten Geschichtenerzähler sind Blizzards Schreiberlinge nicht und deshalb vertraue ich darauf, dass sie uns noch einige spannende und tiefverschachtelte Geschichten und Überraschungen präsentieren werden... vllt, kommt ja eines Tages heraus, dass Illidan Arthas Schwippschwager 3. Grade (mütterlicherseits) und gleichzeitig Vater, Bruder und Tochter war oO ^^ =')


----------



## Grimdhoul (20. Februar 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> warum sollte er gegen magie imun sein? ich bin doch auch nicht imun weil ich ein magier bin oO.
> Wenn du die Vor-q gemacht hast würdest du wissen wie maly geschwächt wurde....   und ab 50% tötet man ihn ja eh mir 10(25) roten drachen....
> 
> wenns dir nciht gefällt dann must du ihn ja ncih töten oO




nur zwischen einem Magier und einem Aspekt der Magie ist ein grosser unterschied  .. oder ist ein Trabbi auch ein Formel1 auto ?


----------



## m@r1@n (20. Februar 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> nur zwischen einem Magier und einem Aspekt der Magie ist ein grosser unterschied  .. oder ist ein Trabbi auch ein Formel1 auto ?


und ist das formel 1 auto dann auch gegen unfälle mit andern autos immun?


----------



## crescent (20. Februar 2009)

Hairman schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist der Aspekt der Magie ja nichts anderes als der Wächter. Malygos ist NICHT die Magie selber, sondern nur ein dicker großer Blaudrache der über die Magie wacht. Ok er ist mächtig. Aber sterblich (offensichtlich). Nozdormu, der Aspekt der Zeit, weiß exakt den Zeitpunkt und die Art seines Todes. Und wie sollte er sterben wenn nicht durch uns (irgendwann in ferner ferner Zukunft ^^)? Wird dann die Zeit aufhören? Mitnichten. Wird es ein cooler Encounter in der die Zeit eine große Rolle spielt? Indeed!
> 
> Nicht vergessen: Malygos wurde nicht von 25 beliebigen Randoms niedergestreckt. Malygos wurde von den Helden getötet, die damals den alten Gott C'thun getötet haben, die sich sowohl Ragnaros als auch dem schwarzen Drachenschwarm entgegengestellt, und erfolgreich die Geißel aus Lordaeron vertrieben haben. Uns
> 
> ...



<3


----------



## Blackangel320 (20. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> HI
> 
> An die Leute die Malygos schonmal gelegt haben oder den Bosskampf kennen.... Am Ende des Kampfes stirbt Malygos was mich persönlich extrem störrt. Malygos ist nicht nur ein der schillerndsten Figuren Azeroths er ist auch der Aspekt der Magie und somit gegen Mages, WLs, Schamys, DMG Palas (?), DKs (?) und Boomkins immun, doch nichts desto trotz holzen eben mal 25 Mann (oder 10 Mann) Malygos um.... Ist Malygos geschwächt oder sowas? Oder sind Blizz einfach die Ideen ausgegangen und jetzt lassen sie einen nach dem anderen umnieten?





Mhm, vielleicht hast ja am Kampf was nicht Verstanden?
Die ganze Zeit wenn wir Ihn bekämpfen lacht er sich über uns weg und Verspottet uns!
Erst in Phase 3 wenn "WIR" auf Roten Drachen sitzen und Ihnen Sagen was sie machen sollen Sterbt Malygos.
Soll heißen am Ende töten nicht wir Malygos sondern die Roten Drachen.^^


----------



## Demitrius (20. Februar 2009)

Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Mhm, vielleicht hast ja am Kampf was nicht Verstanden?
> Die ganze Zeit wenn wir Ihn bekämpfen lacht er sich über uns weg und Verspottet uns!
> Erst in Phase 3 wenn "WIR" auf Roten Drachen sitzen und Ihnen Sagen was sie machen sollen Sterbt Malygos.
> Soll heißen am Ende töten nicht wir Malygos sondern die Roten Drachen.^^




/sign

Ich finde es aber doch immer wieder lustig wie Leute sich aufspielen und meinen, sie wären eine Art WOW-Geschichts-Aspekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn man das hier geschriebene so teilweise verfolgt könnte man echt zum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  werden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (20. Februar 2009)

Grimdhoul schrieb:


> nur zwischen einem Magier und einem Aspekt der Magie ist ein grosser unterschied  .. oder ist ein Trabbi auch ein Formel1 auto ?


Man vergleicht ja auch nicht David Copperfield mit Uri Geller, nech?
*scnr*



crescent schrieb:


> <3


ui, son herzchen hab ich noch nie (hier) bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (20. Februar 2009)

> das wäre wie wenn Arthas plötzlich nicht mehr Herr der *Geisel* wäre,



isser noch nie gewesen: Blizzard ist der Herr der *Geiseln*....sry, ich konnt nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyroclastian (20. Februar 2009)

Demitrius schrieb:


> [...] sie wären eine Art WOW-Geschichts-Aspekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man das (siehe Zitat) in Verbindung mit der (hier im Theat aufgestellten) These "Besitzer des Magie-Aspektes = Magie-Immun" setzt, lässt sich hier so manche argumentative Immunität erklären - speziell bzw. vor allem im News-Bereich xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn wir schon bei der Lore sind, Deathwing hat damals eine korrupten Machtstein erschaffen ( Name ist mir grad nicht bekannt ) in die er die Mächte der 5 Drachenaspekte ( ausgenommen seine )bündelte , um der Brennenden Legion entgegen zu treten, natürlich hatte er andere Ziele im Sinn damit, und ihnen somit den Großteil ihrer Macht raubte. Eins waren die Aspekte die mächtigsten Wesen in Azeroth doch die Zeiten sind vorbei dank Deathwing. Sicherlich haben sie noch viel von ihrer Macht in sich, aber Immun gegen ihre eigene Magie etc. schon lange nicht mehr. 

Was sicherlich für die Leute, die die Lore lieben, traurig ist, ist der Fakt das Blizzard all die großen Namen in Warcraft verschwinden lässt einem nachdem anderen. Aber glaubt mir Arthas wird nicht das non plus ultra in WoW darstellen. Es gibt noch soviele Mächte in Azeroth die eine größere Gefahr für die Helden darstellen wird. Sargeras , Deathwing nur um ein Paar Namen zu nennen. 

MfG


----------



## Thornbearer (20. Februar 2009)

Man sollte auch darauf hinweisen, dass die "10/25 Helden" ihn nur geschwächt haben... man müsste sogar behaupten, dass der Rote Drachenschwarm 10/25 Drachen auffahren musste, um den geschwächten Aspekt der Magie nieder zu strecken, und selbst dabei schwere Verluste hinnehmen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann es drehen wie man will, die Lore ist ein Würfel den wir selber werfen. Welche Zahl oben liegt hängt einzig und allein von unserem Wurf ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (20. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Malygos ist der ASPEKT und HERR der Magie, schonmal versucht Feuer mit Feuer zu bekämpfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du weißt aber schon das genau das eine sehr beliebte Technik bei Waldbränden ist, oder?

Davon mal abgesehen: Du brauchst Sauerstoff. Spritz ich dir aber Sauerstoff in den Arm, bist du ca. 5 Minuten später tot. Es kommt halt immer darauf an wie man etwas verabreicht kriegt. 

Malygos ist der Aspekt der Magie. Als solches ist er aber trotzdem nur ein Drache und ein Wächter....er ist nicht selbst die Magie. Er kann die Magie soweit ich weiß auch nicht kontrollieren...weshalb er ja auch nicht einfach mal mit der Kralle schnippen kann und schon können die Kirin Tor keine Magie mehr wirken. Könnte er das, hätte er das getan. Es ist seine Aufgabe darüber zu wachen, dass die Magie(bzw. die Nutzer der Magie) die Welt nicht zerstört und er hat seinen Drachenschwarm für Bestrafungsaktionen. Diese Aufgabe wäre lächerlich wenn er die Magie tatsächlich vollkommen kontrollieren könnte, weil dann könnte mit der Magie keiner Schaden anrichten und daher bestünde auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt Gefahr durch die Magie und auch sein Schwarm würde nicht benötigt. Alles was man ihm also zugestehen kann, ist die Magie besser zu beherrschen als andere Lebewesen/Aspekte....aber wieso sollte er immun sein?


Blizz arbeitet derzeit Altlasten aus pre-mmorpg Warcraft ab. Um eine Story zu entwickeln, die wirklich auf mmorpgs zugeschnitten ist, müssen erstmal die ganzen alten Helden/Bösewichte sterben um Platz für neues zu schaffen. Genau die Leute, die jetzt heulen das diese Kreaturen umkommen, sind nämlich die gleichen, die weinen wenn Blizz diese Kreaturen einfach ignoriert und eine neue Geschichte erzählt hätte.
Die Geschichte sähe vermutlich ganz anders aus wenn sie direkt für WoW entwickelt worden wäre. Dann gäbe es diese ganzen üermächtigen Wesen nämlich storytechnisch in einer viel schwächeren Version und keiner würde sich beklagen, dass sie besiegbar sind. Die Story von Warcraft beruht halt nunmal auf einzelnen Wesen, die ganze Armeen ausschalten können(was ja auch für Warcraft 1-3 nötig war)....und sie machen bei WoW das beste drauß. 
Genau aus dem Grund kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass Blizz ihr Next Generation MMORPG in einem neuen Universum spielen lassen wo sie die Story für das Spiel entwicklen und nicht das Spiel an die vorhandene Story anpassen müssen.


----------



## Dufurius (20. Februar 2009)

Ich muss dem guten Thoor schon Recht geben. Die Tatsache dass Blizzard nacheinander die mächtigsten Wesen der Geschichte ins Spiel wirft und sie sozu agen zu Freiwild für irgendwelche Epic wütigen Möchtegern's macht stinkt mir selber gewaltigt. Allerdings denke ich dass speziell im Fall Malygos noch nicht das letzte "Wort gesprochen wurde". Den meiner Meinung nach war das nicht der letzte Auftritt von Malygos in WoW. Ich denke da wird noch was nachkommen. Den wer weis, vielleicht ist Malygos ja gar nicht tot. Den man bedenke in der Instanz betritt man das Reich von Malygos, was eigentlich nichts anderes wie eine art Weltall ist. Und wenn man ihn dan besiegt fällt er in die Dunkelheit dieses "Weltals", man weis nicht ob er wirklich tot ist, man hat ja schließlich keinen Leichnam vor sich oder so. Kann ja auch gut sein dass er sich wieder erholt. Oder vielleicht kommt irgendwan, wies ja bei den meisten "großen" Drachen bis jetzt war, ja irgend so ein größenwahnsinniger Nekro Junky daher der ihn wieder zurück holt in Form eines untoten Wyrms. Wer weis was da noch auf uns zukommt. Aber es ist schon wahr, es ist traurig dass so mächtige und schillernde Wesen von irgendwelchen gimpigen rnd Gruppen schlicht und ergreifend übern Haufen gerozt werden.


----------



## Focht (20. Februar 2009)

es gibt meiner erkenntnis nach nur einen drachen der immun gegen magie ist, und das ist der erdwächter deathwing


----------



## Tamîkus (20. Februar 2009)

ich  hab da meine eigene ansicht bei 3ten kampfphase gegen malygos wurde er vom roten drachenschwarm besiegt und von uns zu 50% das malygos zu mächtig ist  ist war  wen mnan sich ende der 2ten phase ansiet wo die platform in die luft jagt und die drachen net gekommen wären  wären alle  ( Helden ) TOT

zum andreen ob malygos wirklich tot ist weis man net seine leiche fällt tief tief tief ..........
 runter wer weis vl hat die queen der drachen die ja nebenbei die hüterin des lebens ist  ma zu leiche hingegengen und die Geleutert und wiederbelebt wer weis und jetzt ist malygos geschächt und alextrasha fleght in gesund damit  er sein job wieder vernünftig machn kan

mfg


----------



## djmayman (20. Februar 2009)

also ich muss immer wieder lachen , wenn ich solche meldungen lese: "ist immun gegen magie, oder wird von 5/10/25/40 leuten gelegt, das kann nicht sein der/die ist viel zu mächtig". was man da sieht ist die spielmachenik und nicht die geschichte die erzählt wird. in der geschichte wird erzählt das bosse von helden getötet wurden. wieviel das sind steht nicht dabei. das ist nur für uns so vorgegeben das es eben die oben erwähnten gruppengrössen sind.
ich denke nicht das es sinnvoll wäre 500er oder 1000er raids zu machen nur um den nörglern gerecht zu werden.

seht es mal so: wir spieler tauchen in der geschichte von wow nicht namentlich auf. wir sind teil der armeen die die bosse getötet haben. wir sind nichts anderes als die guhle die für arthas in die schlacht ziehen.


----------



## Pacster (20. Februar 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Btw.
> In Ulduar kloppt man dann auf Titanen wie Freya rum. *DAS* find ich eine bodenlose Frechheit!!!




Woher weißt du denn um wen oder was es sich bei Freya handelt und wie das in die Geschichte passt? Das ist Ulduar. Nachdem was man in den Sturmgipfeln erlebt, wäre es z.B. relativ locker vorstellbar, dass man in Ulduar gegen etliche maschinelle Kopien der Titanen kämpft, die sie als Wächter zurückgelassen haben. Freya könnte auch einfach ein holografisches Abbild sein, ein Schutzprogramm was selbst garnicht in den Kampf eingreift sondern den Raum(in dem die Schlacht stattfindet) für sich kämpfen lässt. Auch wäre es möglich, dass Freya, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, von den anderen Titanen der Macht beraubt und in Ulduar eingeschlossen wurde(Das hallte ich aber für die unwahrscheinlichste Alternative). Freya könnte auch ein Valkyr sein mit dem Namen(schließlich haben die alle nordische Namen).
Gibt dort also etliche plausible Erklärungen.

Wovon du jedenfalls ausgehen kannst: Sie werden einen Titanen im Vollbesitz seiner Kräfte nicht in Ulduar zum Zwischenboss und Untergebenen eines Alten Gottes(wenn Yogg-Saron wirklich der Endboss ist) machen. Wieso sollte sich ein Titan in Ulduar aufhalten? Dann müssten wir Malygos und Arthas wohl kaum erledigen, wenn Titanen in Azeroth rumlaufen würden. Einfach mal mitdenken....
Ich denke, dass wir es mit Titanen erst in der allerletzten Erweiterung von WoW zu tun bekommen.


----------



## Thrainan (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn Maly so imba mega geil wäre, wozu braucht er noch gleich seine ganzen Lakeien? Ach ja, weil er offenbar nicht stark genug ist seine Arbeit allein zu vollbringen. Jeder noch so mächtige Boss in WoW ist fehlbar und sterblich.
wenn ich das richtig im Kopf hab, steht in der Lore nur drinn das die titanen den drachen Aufgaben und dazu auch Fähigkeiten verliehen haben. Wie weit diese Fähigkeiten reichen wurde imho nie so genau ausgeführt. Klar superstark und ganz töfte ect. Aber ob Immunität eine Pflicht dafür ist?
Wenn ich keine Schmerzen mehr empfinde, bin ich dann in der Lage mich selbst ausreichend vor verletzungen zu schützen( hertplatte = heis = aua = nicht anfassen)? Vor haltungsschäden (Rückenschmerzen als Warnhinweis)?
Es ist vieleicht gradezu unerlässlich aus Sicht der Titanen gewesen keine Immunität zu verleihen.


----------



## Hotgoblin (20. Februar 2009)

Wenn hier alle wieder rumheulen wenn ein "mächtiges Wesen"
von der Warcraft Geschichte man in WoW besiegen kann.
Okay die Geschichte ist toll interessant etc.
aber imemr diese Heulerei hier...

Dann hört auf mit WoW spielt paar mal WC3 durch und
lest die Bücher...


----------



## numisel (20. Februar 2009)

wenn man bedenkt das malfurion und illidan allein mit der dämonenseele das portal von sargeras un den drei alten göttern verschlossen haben.
oder das grom und thrall mannoroth alleine getötet haben.
also ist es durchaus möglich, dass es so ein paar tanks heiler und dd's schaffen einen aspekt oder sonstwas umzuhauen.



und die sache mit ulduar. die ersten vier bosse sind schon bekannt un freya ist die questgeberin aus dem sholazarbecken.


----------



## Figetftw! (21. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> HI
> 
> An die Leute die Malygos schonmal gelegt haben oder den Bosskampf kennen.... Am Ende des Kampfes stirbt Malygos was mich persönlich extrem störrt. Malygos ist nicht nur ein der schillerndsten Figuren Azeroths er ist auch der Aspekt der Magie und somit gegen Mages, WLs, Schamys, DMG Palas (?), DKs (?) und Boomkins immun, doch nichts desto trotz holzen eben mal 25 Mann (oder 10 Mann) Malygos um.... Ist Malygos geschwächt oder sowas? Oder sind Blizz einfach die Ideen ausgegangen und jetzt lassen sie einen nach dem anderen umnieten?


Blizzard hat sich schon etwas dabei gedacht Malygos sterben zu lassen denn die Drachenschwärme sind nicht nur Wächter über irgendeinen Aspekt sondern auch über einen eingesperrten Alten Gott der durch Malygos Tod frei wird und wahrscheinlich der Endboss von Uluduar werden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und überhaupt warum meckern so viele wenn man mächtige Lorefiguren umboxt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was soll man dann in single rpg's machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in Gothic hauste erst den schläfer solo um dann mehrere Drachen um in Oblivion den Herrn der Unterwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also warum solln dann nocht 25 helden eine solche heldentat vollbringen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (21. Februar 2009)

Jetzt mal alle die hier schreiben "Malygos" sollte immun gegen Magie sein habt ihr schonmal über den tellerrand geschaut? was sollen den bitte alle Magie klassen den machen wenn malygos Magie ( Mana immun) ist.


Nun erläuter ich mal mein These Malygos als der Aspekt der magie mag zwar Magie Immun sein doch das bezieht sich meines erachtens nur auf die Magie in Natura. ein beispiel sind hier die Paladine diese ziehen ihre kraft aus dem Licht, Jäger teilen im Gründe nur Physischen Schaden mit ein wenig elementar schaden aus, Schamanen nutzen die kraft der Natur sowie die Druiden.

Was ich damit sagen will ist Magie(Mana) ist nicht gleich Magie.



Was ich aber viel beunruhigender finde ist die Tatsache das Gnomeregan immer noch von Mobs die im bereich level 25 liegen Kontroliert wird


----------



## Darkblood-666 (21. Februar 2009)

Na bekanntlich bestimmt der Erzähler den Ausgang seiner Geschichte und das Publikum muss sich damit abfinden oder kann sich weigern zu zuhören.
Ich mag die Geschichte die Blizzard erzählt und ich weis es zu schätzen das sie ihrer eigenen Logik folgen statt mir zu sagen was ich hören will.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Februar 2009)

So: eure 25/10 Mann machen im Grunde nichts, ausser ihn sehr wütend, bis er in phase 3 die Plattform zerstört, und ihr alle tot wärt, ABER dann kommen 25 megastarke Drachen und die schaffen es dann ihn zu erledigen, wobei sie sich beeilen müssen bevor er austickt, als 25 normale Chars töten ihn nicht.


----------



## The Licker (21. Februar 2009)

Moin,

Letzter Boss in WoW wird wenn alle andern im Staub liegen eh der "kleine rote Knopf"!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Februar 2009)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> Was ich aber viel beunruhigender finde ist die Tatsache das Gnomeregan immer noch von Mobs die im bereich level 25 liegen Kontroliert wird




Jo, das hat mich auch sehr irritiert als ich von nem lv ?? Boss den Auftrag erhielt seine Stadt von Gegnern die er 1hitten kann zu säubern


----------



## Ravenjin (21. Februar 2009)

also ich find ja der kampf ist einer der schlechtesten ever vor allem wegen phase 3...
schlimmer is nur occulus-.-


----------



## EisblockError (21. Februar 2009)

GerriG schrieb:


> Und solang ich die hintergrund Geschichte von Ulduar nich genau weiss, kann ich mich auch nicht drüber aufregen
> 
> Nur weil die Titan Azeroth "geformt" haben heisst das noch lange nicht das sie die gutartigsten Lebewesen der Welt sind.



Ja aber das Problem bei den Handelsüblichen titanen ist dass wenn der Raid nur aus Tauren bestehen würde und die sich alle aufeinander stellen würden der oberste vllt auf den kleinen Zeh eines Titanen haunen kann, die sind schon alleine durch ihre größe total mächtig.


----------



## Thornbearer (21. Februar 2009)

Ravenjin schrieb:


> also ich find ja der kampf ist einer der schlechtesten ever vor allem wegen phase 3...
> schlimmer is nur occulus-.-



Dann geh halt nicht rein.

Es ist nunmal notwendig, dass Platz für Neues geschaffen wird. WoW MUSS sich weiterentwickeln, denn Stillstand=Tod. 


Ach ja. "Oh noez, wir haben Nefarian und Onyxia getötet, vor was sollen wir jetzt Stormwind beschützen?" -.-


----------



## RoOniX (21. Februar 2009)

naja ich find da hätte mal wieder ein richtiger 40ger hergehört...
dass man wirklich mal was leisten muss vorallem als raidleader


----------



## seppal (21. Februar 2009)

Malygos ist doch nur ein kleiner Fisch im Teich des Warcraft-Universums, es gibt noch ein paar weitere wahre Schrecken die in und um Azeroth leben! Außerdem töten ihn ja Drachen auf denen halt ein paar "Helden" draufsitzen. Also nichts weltbewegendes! Selbstverständlich fördert es nicht die Geschichte von Warcraft selber und wer die Bücher auch liest, wird wissen was ich meine.

Was die Drachen angeht, sollten wir uns nur um einen Sorgen machen und das ist Neltharion aka Deathwing, denen wir bereits Nefarian und Onyxia genommen haben. Also kann man sich in etwa Ausmalen was der Boss drauf haben wird (wenn er als Boss kommt)!

Viele dachten ja auch, das sie Kil'Jaeden am Sonnenbrunnen getötet haben, er aber in Wirklichkeit nur durch das Portal zurückgedrängt wurde, Kil'Jaeden selber wird sicher in einem der späteren AddOn's wieder seinen Weg zurück zu uns finden. Wer die Bücher liest, weiß zu was Kil'Jaeden fähig ist/war. Archimonde wurde auch ja auch nicht von "Helden" getötet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit Ulduar erwartet uns ja ein neuer Alter Gott anscheinend (soviel ich weiß Yogg-Saron), ich hoffe das Blizzard zumindest in diesem Schlachtzug den Schwierigskeitsgrad hochdreht, wie seiner Zeit Old-Naxxramas oder Ahn'Qiraj.


----------



## EisblockError (21. Februar 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich war mir nichtmehr sicher wie die geschichte dort ausgeht....... aber die drachen denk ich sind keine elite weil du solche an jedem ecken findest:<



Mit "Elite" ist nicht die Art von Monstern gemeint, sondern das eigentliche Wort, was soviel wie "die besten der besten der besten der besten..." bedeutet.
Kann mir schon vorstellen das das wasweisich Ratsmitglieder oder große Krieger sind.


----------



## Birk (24. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde Malygos wehrt sich gut genug... außerdem sind es eben jene Helden die "vor langer Zeit" sogar einen Gott getötet haben (C'Thun)


----------



## Ellesime (24. Februar 2009)

Interessant dass hier immer davon geredet wird Malygos zu töten.Hat irgendjemand seine sterblichen Überreste nach dem Fight gesehen?Also ich sehe ihn bloss jedesmal ins Bodenlose fallen.Auch wenn Alexstrasza ihren Spruch loslässt so ist Malygos erst dann tot wenn man seinen toten Körper bewundern,kürschnern,whatever kann.
Und noch was für Diejenigen die Alles so realitätsnah sehen wollen:
Wie erklärt ihr die wundersame Auferstehung aller getöteten Bosse jeden Mittwoch?
Wo zu Geier verstecken manche Mobs ihren Loot?Ein Bär mitner Stangenwaffe?Lashlayer hat 40 mal seinen Kopf dabei?Fragen über Fragen.

Blizz kann die Story so drehen und wenden wie es gerade passt.Und wenn Arthas später mitner Railgun in der einen Hand und ner Kettensäge in der Anderen auf euch losgeht,na dann ist das eben so.


----------

